# Columbia 2021 MFA Screenwriting/Directing Applicants



## acsiv

Good luck to everybody with your application! Speaking of, does anyone know when Columbia's website will be updated for the 2021 admissions cycle?


----------



## cawheeler

I e-mailed admissions yesterday and they replied with "Our application will be made available on our website in the coming days"...Not super helpful but their website makes it seem like it should be up by the end of September.


----------



## Cody Young

Looks like the Columbia Film MFA application is now available. Deadline appears to be December 15th.


----------



## lucychoi97

Hi did anyone finish the Autobiographical Essay? It's 4-6 pages and I'm struggling to make it to 4-5 pages. Mine seems a little short. How many pages did you write if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## catmom

lucychoi97 said:


> Hi did anyone finish the Autobiographical Essay? It's 4-6 pages and I'm struggling to make it to 4-5 pages. Mine seems a little short. How many pages did you write if you don't mind me asking?


Mine was about five pages! I was struggling at first but was able to think of a few bits I wanted to include. Good luck!!


----------



## lucychoi97

catmom said:


> Mine was about five pages! I was struggling at first but was able to think of a few bits I wanted to include. Good luck!!


Hi thanks for your reply! May I ask how you formatted your film treatment? Did you divide your story into 3 acts?


----------



## nycactor7467

Is the autobiographical essay meant to be in 12-point courier font as well, or just the scripts/treatment?


----------



## Chris W

nycactor7467 said:


> Is the autobiographical essay meant to be in 12-point courier font as well, or just the scripts/treatment?


I believe yes. 12 point.


----------



## catmom

lucychoi97 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply! May I ask how you formatted your film treatment? Did you divide your story into 3 acts?


I made sure to follow this part of the instructions, "including major characters and plot developments and a clear statement of the resolution," but I didn't specify the acts. It's more like a synopsis than an outline because they only gave us one page.


----------



## lucychoi97

catmom said:


> I made sure to follow this part of the instructions, "including major characters and plot developments and a clear statement of the resolution," but I didn't specify the acts. It's more like a synopsis than an outline because they only gave us one page.


Thank you so much! I have one more question if you don't mind me asking. About the Columbia film prompt, do I have to copy and past the prompt to my script word for word or am I allowed to just use the 'concept' of it and slightly change it? For example, if I choose this prompt,

INT. LIBRARY – MORNING
The TWO WOMEN, 50’s, burst through the library doors and race into the shelves. Scanning the titles of books, they stop short when they spot the exact one they’ve been searching for. One of them grabs for it, but the other stops her before she can open it up.


Am I allowed to add some details like what kind of library or how the characters look on the outside perhaps?


----------



## catmom

lucychoi97 said:


> Thank you so much! I have one more question if you don't mind me asking. About the Columbia film prompt, do I have to copy and past the prompt to my script word for word or am I allowed to just use the 'concept' of it and slightly change it? For example, if I choose this prompt,
> 
> INT. LIBRARY – MORNING
> The TWO WOMEN, 50’s, burst through the library doors and race into the shelves. Scanning the titles of books, they stop short when they spot the exact one they’ve been searching for. One of them grabs for it, but the other stops her before she can open it up.
> 
> 
> Am I allowed to add some details like what kind of library or how the characters look on the outside perhaps?


I didn't add any extra details except the character's name and brief description but I didn't see anything in the instructions saying you couldn't!


----------



## lucychoi97

catmom said:


> I didn't add any extra details except the character's name and brief description but I didn't see anything in the instructions saying you couldn't!


Thank you so much! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## katiebonnie

Hi guys! I was wondering if I could ask where everyone put the logline on their 10-page sample? I'm also a little conflicted because I basically took out the best 10 pages from a 30 page pilot but they don't run together in the actual thing. It works and doesn't sound off at all but I'm now wondering if that's allowed? I just think the 10 pages I've picked show off my writing better? Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Cody Young

katiebonnie said:


> Hi guys! I was wondering if I could ask where everyone put the logline on their 10-page sample? I'm also a little conflicted because I basically took out the best 10 pages from a 30 page pilot but they don't run together in the actual thing. It works and doesn't sound off at all but I'm now wondering if that's allowed? I just think the 10 pages I've picked show off my writing better? Thanks in advance for any advice!


I put my log line on the title page of the sample. I'm not sure about the other concern though.


----------



## katiebonnie

Cody Young said:


> I put my log line on the title page of the sample. I'm not sure about the other concern though.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Chris W

It's deadline day! Getting down to the wire! 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Chris W

I hope everyone got their application in on time last night. Good luck!


----------



## terabindia

Hi! I haven't seen a thread for this year so I just thought I'd make one. I applied for the screenwriting/directing side and am anxiously awaiting. Has anyone heard back about interviews yet?


----------



## It_movie

I don’t think they’ll start interviewing until March


----------



## Vindhya

They send out their calls during this time. But there is no active thread to check the status this year. 

Any one has any leads?


----------



## valkyrie

As of now, none from my end. Let's keep this page active by keeping each other posted!


----------



## Emanbahloul

Is this the only thread for the interview calls? Sounds so quite over here?


----------



## frederickvaughan

I think it might be might be! and good luck guys ! nothing yet on my end


----------



## mikaobo

Nothing yet for me~~~


----------



## katiebonnie

I haven't got anything so far, maybe we might start hearing this weekend?


----------



## alsan181

There's a separate thread for CP, and no one has said anything yet there either, but I think in past years they got notified a about week before screenwriting applicants


----------



## minari_2103

Just got an interview request! I applied for CP.


----------



## its_me_mari

Guineapictures said:


> Just got an interview request! I applied for CP.


Yees! Congratulations!!! That's super exciting!


----------



## runningupthathill

Guineapictures said:


> Just got an interview request! I applied for CP.


Congrats!!! Looks like the floodgates have opened


----------



## Cody Young

Hey folks, dropping in from the creative producing thread, just got an interview request a few minutes ago. Check those emails people!


----------



## its_me_mari

Cody Young said:


> Hey folks, dropping in from the creative producing thread, just got an interview request a few minutes ago. Check those emails people!


Congratulations!! Thank you for letting us know!!
Mariana says as she presses F5 on her email for the 7th time.


----------



## Chris W

Guineapictures said:


> Just got an interview request! I applied for CP.


Congrats! That's awesome and good luck! Be sure to add your application to our database when you can with the dates and other info. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## katiebonnie

Guineapictures said:


> Just got an interview request! I applied for CP.





Cody Young said:


> Hey folks, dropping in from the creative producing thread, just got an interview request a few minutes ago. Check those emails people!


Congratulations! 

I wonder if the screenwriting/directing will come out next week?  *starts sweating* 😅


----------



## Okae23

Has anyone gotten a request for directing/writing?


----------



## queeryet_good

Okae23 said:


> Has anyone gotten a request for directing/writing?


Not yet!


----------



## Vindhya

It should be this week though, no? Since CP started receiving theirs last week.


----------



## its_me_mari

Vindhya said:


> It should be this week though, no? Since CP started receiving theirs last week.


I'm hoping so!


----------



## Okae23

I hope ! Been checking my email like crazy


----------



## judypoovy

terabindia said:


> Hi! I haven't seen a thread for this year so I just thought I'd make one. I applied for the screenwriting/directing side and am anxiously awaiting. Has anyone heard back about interviews yet?


Still nothing! Getting antsy...


----------



## valkyrie

Nothing on my end *chews on nails*


----------



## Vindhya

Anyone? Anything?


----------



## Mumu-mi

I think they forgot about us


----------



## Okae23

Has anyone tried calling admissions?


----------



## Your Actual Dad

Last year I remember it being at least a week or two after producing, so there's no reason to be anxious yet.
Source: one of the deferred pandemic students.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I just got one!!


----------



## svgis

I just got a request as well!


----------



## runningupthathill

Just got mine!!!


----------



## ilys

Same!!


----------



## queeryet_good

Just got mine too! Woooo they didn’t forget about us after all!


----------



## madawon

Just got one as well!


----------



## its_me_mari

Got one too!!!


----------



## runningupthathill

I know a lot of people in this thread applied to NYU too so I'm holding out hope for us!


----------



## kkkkkkkkk12138

I just got mine! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ss01

Also got one!


----------



## malfeasanttoaster

Mine just arrived 2 minutes ago. Keep the faith!


----------



## dandaniel

I also received a request just now


----------



## catmom

I got one a few minutes ago!


----------



## jrchipper

Got one!


----------



## Chris W

Bergmanbaby said:


> I just got one!!





svgis said:


> I just got a request as well!





runningupthathill said:


> Just got mine!!!





ilys said:


> Same!!





queeryet_good said:


> Just got mine too! Woooo they didn’t forget about us after all!





madawon said:


> Just got one as well!





marianass45 said:


> Got one too!!!





kkkkkkkkk12138 said:


> I just got mine! Good luck to everyone!





ss01 said:


> Also got one!





malfeasanttoaster said:


> Mine just arrived 2 minutes ago. Keep the faith!





catmom said:


> I got one a few minutes ago!





jrchipper said:


> Got one!


Woohoo! Congrats and good luck everyone! When are they for?

Be sure to update and/or add the dates and other info to your Applications in our database. Any other info you can add would be an awesome help to others.

Be sure to check "post as update" when saving changes so people are notified of the changes.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Nathalie Granger

yeyy! just got mine too! good luck, guys!!!


----------



## katiebonnie

Congratulations everyone! 💪

D'you think this is it for the interviews? I did think Columbia was a bit out my league haha


----------



## mcama

Received an interview request.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Okae23

I hope not 


katiebonnie said:


> Congratulations everyone! 💪
> 
> D'you think this is it for the interviews? I did think Columbia was a bit out my league haha


----------



## kikis_delivery

maybe they'll be spread out over the next couple of days ??? :////// anyone else still waiting on one?


----------



## Mumu-mi

I am still waiting


----------



## Okae23

kikis_delivery said:


> maybe they'll be spread out over the next couple of days ??? :////// anyone else still waiting on one?


Still waiting but congrats to everyone


----------



## mayisch.kl

Are the interview requests coming directly from professors or from a generic admissions e-mail?
Congrats to those who already got one!


----------



## its_me_mari

mayisch.kl said:


> Are the interview requests coming directly from professors or from a generic admissions e-mail?
> Congrats to those who already got one!


It came from a generic admissions e-mail, asking to go to the Columbia portal and schedule an interview!

Good luck everyone, hoping that we can all get a request!


----------



## kikis_delivery

marianass45 said:


> It came from a generic admissions e-mail, asking to go to the NYU portal and schedule an interview!
> 
> Good luck everyone, hoping that we can all get a request!


wait, nyu or columbia??


----------



## its_me_mari

kikis_delivery said:


> wait, nyu or columbia??


Columbia! Thank you for letting me know! I just edited it!

Now I can see that the waiting is definitely making me crazy.


----------



## kikis_delivery

marianass45 said:


> Columbia! Thank you for letting me know! I just edited it!
> 
> Now I can see that the waiting is definitely making me crazy.


no worries hahaha, i was just double checking!!


----------



## kikis_delivery

did all the columbia interview requests go out all at once in past years?? i'm thinking since it's an automated email as opposed to individual professors reaching out that they wouldn't be that spread out, so i'm losing hope since i haven't gotten one


----------



## mothersuperior

Are interviews required for admission at Columbia? The website only says that an interview may be requested


----------



## its_me_mari

kikis_delivery said:


> did all the columbia interview requests go out all at once in past years?? i'm thinking since it's an automated email as opposed to individual professors reaching out that they wouldn't be that spread out, so i'm losing hope since i haven't gotten one


Just looked at last year's thread and, apparently, judging by the day people posted, the requests are not all sent in one day!

Don't lose hope!!!!!


----------



## kikis_delivery

marianass45 said:


> Just looked at last year's thread and, apparently, judging by the day people posted, the requests are not all sent in one day!
> 
> Don't lose hope!!!!!


you're right!!! i keep checking my portal bc i'm paranoid somehow one of my letters didn't go through or something


----------



## kikis_delivery

mothersuperior said:


> Are interviews required for admission at Columbia? The website only says that an interview may be requested


i'm not sure!!


----------



## cawheeler

Also got a request this morning at like 10, hopefully more are still going out!


----------



## Byungseon

I've got an interview request today! Good luck everyone!


----------



## mikaobo

I didn’t get an interview request yet but I did notice my application status got updates (one late letter of recommendation is confirmed not to have been received, so a grey tick to a Red Cross). I’m sure they’re going through the applications as we speak


----------



## clairebarnett

kikis_delivery said:


> did all the columbia interview requests go out all at once in past years?? i'm thinking since it's an automated email as opposed to individual professors reaching out that they wouldn't be that spread out, so i'm losing hope since i haven't gotten one


it looks like last year they were sent out on a friday, monday, and tuesday. so maybe there's still hope for us!!!


----------



## valkyrie

Those who got the interview email, did y'all apply for Screenwriting/Directing or just Screenwriting?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

valkyrie said:


> Those who got the interview email, did y'all apply for Screenwriting/Directing or just Screenwriting?


Screenwriting/Directing


----------



## mcama

Screenwriting only.


----------



## kikis_delivery

anyone hear anything today?


----------



## Chris W

Seems like most scheduled interviews are for early March?

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...reativeProdu&scf[School][1]=ColumbiaDirecting


----------



## its_me_mari

valkyrie said:


> Those who got the interview email, did y'all apply for Screenwriting/Directing or just Screenwriting?


I don’t know if I’m enterely correct, but I’m almost sure that it’s called Screenwriting/Directing. When I applied for, I don’t remember seeing a screenwriting only MFA. They thing is, they divide people in their preferred concentration after.

“First Year
The first year of the MFA Film Program at Columbia is devoted to the Core Curriculum – an integrated group of classes in which all MFA students learn the fundamental components of Directing, Screenwriting and Producing.

Towards the end of the second year, MFA Screenwriting/Directing students declare their intended concentration”






						Screenwriting & Directing MFA Curriculum | School of the Arts
					






					arts.columbia.edu


----------



## kikis_delivery

Chris W said:


> Seems like most scheduled interviews are for early March?
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...reativeProdu&scf[School][1]=ColumbiaDirecting


in past years, about how many interviews have been scheduled total for columbia?


----------



## Chris W

marianass45 said:


> it’s called Screenwriting/Directing


According to the interview with @Patrick Clement classes are combined first year and then you split off you either Screenwriting or Directing IIRC:














 Q & A With Patrick Clement, Columbia MFA Screenwriting & Directing Student


					"I went to Columbia because I wanted to be a better storyteller and understanding structure... and I do think my storytelling
has gotten better and more complex and deeper and I'm really grateful to Columbia.... they delivered exactly what I expected them to deliver."


Recently I had the...
				


Chris W
May 19, 2019
Comments: 4
Category: Film Student Interviews


----------



## Chris W

kikis_delivery said:


> in past years, about how many interviews have been scheduled total for columbia?


No idea. But you can use the filters and sorting in the database to get an idea.


----------



## Okae23

kikis_delivery said:


> anyone hear anything today?


Not yet


----------



## Mumu-mi

still nothing?


----------



## valkyrie

Still nothing today


----------



## Borna

Maybe Monday?


----------



## kikis_delivery

Borna said:


> Maybe Monday?


ughhhhhhh this is so stressful!!!! i hate overanalyzing like why they released some in the morning and then today nothing and it's the afternoon now....


----------



## runningupthathill

Has anyone heard of Columbia giving out scholarships for MFA film students?


----------



## kikis_delivery

well, it’s past 5 on the east coast. guess the earliest anyone would hear anything is monday )))))))


----------



## Borna

kikis_delivery said:


> well, it’s past 5 on the east coast. guess the earliest anyone would hear anything is monday )))))))


Wish they’ve saved some for Californians)


----------



## xaviserrano

runningupthathill said:


> Has anyone heard of Columbia giving out scholarships for MFA film students?


Good question! On the program info session they mentioned that the avg. aid the school gives is around 20-25k. You can find it on youtube. 
Starting your second year, you can apply for a TA.
My question: does anyone know if they ever give out full rides?

Another question: For those interviewing, is Columbia your top choice? If so, why?


----------



## runningupthathill

xaviserrano said:


> Good question! On the program info session they mentioned that the avg. aid the school gives is around 20-25k. You can find it on youtube.
> Starting your second year, you can apply for a TA.
> My question: does anyone know if they ever give out full rides?
> 
> Another question: For those interviewing, is Columbia your top choice? If so, why?


Curious about these questions myself!


----------



## abu2030

columbia student here. 

i'm not a full ride recipient but it is my understanding is that a couple of other folks in the program folks are. 
someone asked about interviews...i believe they interview in batches, my interview back in the day was smack dab in the middle of march if that's helpful for anyone. 

producers, screenwriters, and directors all take the same classes year one, with the producers splitting off in year two. 
directors and screenwriters continue taking the same classes in year two, then declare a concentration in Directing, Screenwriting, or TV Writing at the end of that year. However, there is little functional distinction between tv writing and screenwriting...

hope that helps.


----------



## runningupthathill

abu2030 said:


> columbia student here.
> 
> i'm not a full ride recipient but it is my understanding is that a couple of other folks in the program folks are.
> someone asked about interviews...i believe they interview in batches, my interview back in the day was smack dab in the middle of march if that's helpful for anyone.
> 
> producers, screenwriters, and directors all take the same classes year one, with the producers splitting off in year two.
> directors and screenwriters continue taking the same classes in year two, then declare a concentration in Directing, Screenwriting, or TV Writing at the end of that year. However, there is little functional distinction between tv writing and screenwriting...
> 
> hope that helps.


Good to know! How many films do you make in your first and second year? Are you enjoying the program overall?


----------



## abu2030

> How many films do you make in your first and second year?


Ok traditionally it goes like this: Year one: 6 exercises, 1 3-5 minute short, 1 8-12 minute short. Year two: 6 exercises, 1 longer (20 min? not sure) short. 
With COVID: I've done all my exercises (a few with my phone due to lack of access to the school's gear). I've shot the 3-5 minute short but the other two haven't been shot yet. I'm hoping to shoot one this summer and leave the other one for next year, but it really depends on how the pandemic pans out. 


> Are you enjoying the program overall?


I'm enjoying the writing part immensely.


----------



## runningupthathill

abu2030 said:


> Ok traditionally it goes like this: Year one: 6 exercises, 1 3-5 minute short, 1 8-12 minute short. Year two: 6 exercises, 1 longer (20 min? not sure) short.
> With COVID: I've done all my exercises (a few with my phone due to lack of access to the school's gear). I've shot the 3-5 minute short but the other two haven't been shot yet. I'm hoping to shoot one this summer and leave the other one for next year, but it really depends on how the pandemic pans out.
> 
> I'm enjoying the writing part immensely.


Good to know! One more question, were you accepted anywhere else? If so, why did you choose Columbia?


----------



## abu2030

I applied to CU and one other school as a backup. I strongly preferred CU because of location, and because I really really dug their story approach. I also heard from alum and current students that the school was incredibly collaborative and that the program has a decent alumni support infrastructure, which i found very attractive as well.


----------



## sierhlj

I wonder is there a particular style that CU prefers? Mine is a comedy and not too deep. Start to worry.


----------



## mothersuperior

sierhlj said:


> I wonder is there a particular style that CU prefers? Mine is a comedy and not too deep. Start to worry.


I've thought about this too, but my take is that if my creative voice isn't something that the adcom values, I probably wouldn't be a good fit for that school anyway.


----------



## nvf101

abu2030 said:


> columbia student here.
> 
> i'm not a full ride recipient but it is my understanding is that a couple of other folks in the program folks are.
> someone asked about interviews...i believe they interview in batches, my interview back in the day was smack dab in the middle of march if that's helpful for anyone.
> 
> producers, screenwriters, and directors all take the same classes year one, with the producers splitting off in year two.
> directors and screenwriters continue taking the same classes in year two, then declare a concentration in Directing, Screenwriting, or TV Writing at the end of that year. However, there is little functional distinction between tv writing and screenwriting...
> 
> hope that helps.


Hi there, Thanks for this info, really helpful and clarifying  Just had a couple of queries if that's still cool to ask:

I was just wondering if you'd be able to speak a little bit about the kinds of equipment available to CU students as each year progresses. There had been some mention of their camera range being a little lagging behind - but then also some people mentioning that they had recently invested in more up to date cameras/lenses. Of course cameras are not the be and end all but just wondering what is available to you guys in terms of actual equipment (in a non corona world).

Also just wondering how your classes on cinematography are. I was definitely drawn to CU for their storytelling, writer/director emphasis but also interested to know if they offer much practical/technical training in camera and lighting?


----------



## Your Actual Dad

sierhlj said:


> I wonder is there a particular style that CU prefers? Mine is a comedy and not too deep. Start to worry.


My prompt response was comedy. It doesn't matter.


----------



## aaaaa

silvercolored said:


> My prompt response was comedy. It doesn't matter.


Mine was comedy too. And I wrote in my personal statement about wanting to be a comedy writer.


----------



## Your Actual Dad

aaaaa said:


> Mine was comedy too. And I wrote in my personal statement about wanting to be a comedy writer.


Yeah, it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## aaaaa

silvercolored said:


> Yeah, it shouldn't make a difference.


have you had your interview yet


----------



## Your Actual Dad

aaaaa said:


> have you had your interview yet


I'm a deferred student from last year. I'm already accepted, but will be starting this year.


----------



## runningupthathill

silvercolored said:


> I'm a deferred student from last year. I'm already accepted, but will be starting this year.


Do you know if many people deferred from last year? Specifically for the directing program?


----------



## Your Actual Dad

runningupthathill said:


> Do you know if many people deferred from last year? Specifically for the directing program?


I do not know how many exactly, but the impression I got was quite a few.


----------



## runningupthathill

silvercolored said:


> I do not know how many exactly, but the impression I got was quite a few.


Do you remember what questions they asked you during your interview?


----------



## soysaucechicken

There was a post in last year's thread that the pandemic/lockdown/zooming would create a lot of deferrals so there may be less openings this year to accommodate. I was wait-listed and "waited" til end of summer for my (rejection) notice. Not saying this is a fact but it made sense at the time - maybe the same for all MFA programs too? Hopefully not. Feel free to opine. Break legs,


----------



## Your Actual Dad

runningupthathill said:


> Do you remember what questions they asked you during your interview?


Honestly, it felt more like a general conversation to get to know me. I remember just talking about movies we like more than anything... but it never hurts to know what you like about that program or faculty, specifically, what you hope to gain from it and what you could uniquely bring to it. But I think that's the same advice you're going to get anywhere. I would say, relax and be yourself


----------



## mcama

I just had my interview. I thoroughly enjoyed it. The professors I spoke with seemed to really get me as a creator and person.

We spoke for about 40 minutes and dived into a lot of great topics. I was given 'homework assignments' (things to read and watch), so hopefully that is a good sign. 

I feel really good about it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## runningupthathill

mcama said:


> I just had my interview. I thoroughly enjoyed it. The professors I spoke with seemed to really get me as a creator and person.
> 
> We spoke for about 40 minutes and dived into a lot of great topics. I was given 'homework assignments' (things to read and watch), so hopefully that is a good sign.
> 
> I feel really good about it. Fingers crossed.


Wow that was fast! What kind of questions did they ask?


----------



## mcama

Well, they were very familiar with my submissions and my application. They asked me about characters in my work and what sort of stories I wanted to tell. I had made reference to a number of creators in my submission that I studied and look up to and they talked about that quite a bit. 

They did ask how I am making money and what I have been doing the last year (I worked in the music business full time prior to COVID for the past 10 years). 

Other than that, they seemed to enjoy speaking with me as much as I did with them. Again, I have no idea if it means anything. But it felt really good. 

I was super nervous but once we got started it seemed to flow. I had submitted two very different pieces of work. My writing submission was a raunchy comedy and my film treatment was a period piece drama. It was a gamble, but I felt it helped show range.


----------



## AuA

Any updates? Has anyone else received interview invitation?


----------



## kikis_delivery

AuA said:


> Any updates? Has anyone else received interview invitation?


no.....  feeling despondent. i haven't received one from nyu either, only usc


----------



## aaaaa

kikis_delivery said:


> no.....  feeling despondent. i haven't received one from nyu either, only usc


I really want to go to USC! Is that not your first choice? And I haven't heard from NYU either!


----------



## kikis_delivery

aaaaa said:


> I really want to go to USC! Is that not your first choice? And I haven't heard from NYU either!


yes, i’d say usc is my first choice as well!! i guess it doesn’t really matter if nyu or columbia want me but i’m worried that the fact they didn’t interview me means i’m not that strong of an applicant in usc’s eyes either??


----------



## katiebonnie

kikis_delivery said:


> no.....  feeling despondent. i haven't received one from nyu either, only usc


Yeah me too  I haven't heard from nyu either and I thought that was my strongest application so losing confidence in usc thinking I'm any good. Buttt trying to stay positive and maybe lots of people deferred from last year?


kikis_delivery said:


> yes, i’d say usc is my first choice as well!! i guess it doesn’t really matter if nyu or columbia want me but i’m worried that the fact they didn’t interview me means i’m not that strong of an applicant in usc’s eyes either??


If it's any consolation, I haven't heard from nyu or columbia but I did interview for afi so every school looks for something different - don't give up on usc


----------



## Your Actual Dad

kikis_delivery said:


> yes, i’d say usc is my first choice as well!! i guess it doesn’t really matter if nyu or columbia want me but i’m worried that the fact they didn’t interview me means i’m not that strong of an applicant in usc’s eyes either??


It's very subjective. I got Columbia, UCLA, AFI but not NYU or USC. There's no point in comparing them. That school liked you and that's amazing news


----------



## kikis_delivery

silvercolored said:


> It's very subjective. I got Columbia, UCLA, AFI but not NYU or USC. There's no point in comparing them. That school liked you and that's amazing news


thank you, i really needed this perspective!!! <3


----------



## mcama

Curious for anyone that has interviewed.

Did you send a thank you note and was it responded to?


----------



## Holly.A

Confirming what @abu2030 said above. Current 2nd year producing candidate here.


----------



## Holly.A

mcama said:


> Curious for anyone that has interviewed.
> 
> Did you send a thank you note and was it responded to?


If memory serves me correctly, I did and I received a response, but it didn't change the outcome. I was pulled off the waitlist later in the summer. Sending thank you notes is always good practice.


----------



## Holly.A

nvf101 said:


> Hi there, Thanks for this info, really helpful and clarifying  Just had a couple of queries if that's still cool to ask:
> 
> I was just wondering if you'd be able to speak a little bit about the kinds of equipment available to CU students as each year progresses. There had been some mention of their camera range being a little lagging behind - but then also some people mentioning that they had recently invested in more up to date cameras/lenses. Of course cameras are not the be and end all but just wondering what is available to you guys in terms of actual equipment (in a non corona world).
> 
> Also just wondering how your classes on cinematography are. I was definitely drawn to CU for their storytelling, writer/director emphasis but also interested to know if they offer much practical/technical training in camera and lighting?


Canon C200, Panasonic AU-EVA1, Sony PXW-FS5, and then towards thesis year you get access to more. There is a cinematography class, but I'm not in it so I can't speak on it. There is a half semester class your first year in Audio, Lighting, or Camera and the othe half of the semester is editing with AVID.


----------



## mikaobo

did people who got interview requests submit earlier in the cycle?


----------



## xaviserrano

mikaobo said:


> did people who got interview requests submit earlier in the cycle?


No. I submitted an hour before the deadline.

It's a tough year to apply to certain directing programs like Columbia or AFI. I surmise that quite a few applicants from last year deferred because of the pandemic. But at the same time, it feels like there are a lot less folks applying to film school then years prior.
This may not be what you want to hear but... Historically, if you look at the data on when Columbia sends interview offers, they do it all at once.


----------



## mikaobo

xaviserrano said:


> No. I submitted an hour before the deadline.
> 
> It's a tough year to apply to certain directing programs like Columbia or AFI. I surmise that quite a few applicants from last year deferred because of the pandemic. But at the same time, it feels like there are a lot less folks applying to film school then years prior.
> This may not be what you want to hear but... Historically, if you look at the data on when Columbia sends interview offers, they do it all at once.


Sure, obviously not gonna be blindly optimistic at this point 
But there has been cases where interview requests til mid March, right?


----------



## nvf101

Holly.A said:


> Canon C200, Panasonic AU-EVA1, Sony PXW-FS5, and then towards thesis year you get access to more. There is a cinematography class, but I'm not in it so I can't speak on it. There is a half semester class your first year in Audio, Lighting, or Camera and the othe half of the semester is editing with AVID.


Thanks so much for this information. It’s really interesting to hear some of these details.
☺️


----------



## nvf101

Holly.A said:


> Canon C200, Panasonic AU-EVA1, Sony PXW-FS5, and then towards thesis year you get access to more. There is a cinematography class, but I'm not in it so I can't speak on it. There is a half semester class your first year in Audio, Lighting, or Camera and the othe half of the semester is editing with AVID.


Thanks so much for this information. It’s really interesting to hear some of these details.
☺️


----------



## runningupthathill

Holly.A said:


> Confirming what @abu2030 said above. Current 2nd year producing candidate here.


If you don't mind my asking, did you receive a scholarship? Are scholarships common at Columbia? Trying to gauge how feasible it would be to attend. Thanks!


----------



## runningupthathill

Does anyone know how much the 3rd year tuition costs?


----------



## Veer

I think it’s 15,000 USD


----------



## Veer

2021–2022 Tuition and Fees | School of the Arts
					






					arts.columbia.edu
				





runningupthathill said:


> Does anyone know how much the 3rd year tuition costs?


----------



## runningupthathill

Jasim said:


> I think it’s 15,000 USD


Thank you! I can't even wrap my head around how expensive it is, ugh


----------



## bzhang

Did anyone get an offer without interview?


----------



## Chris W

bzhang said:


> Did anyone get an offer without interview?


Doesn't appear that Columbia does that.

https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[__prefix_ids][0]=5&scf[School][0]=ColumbiaDirecting


----------



## mahtubzare

are there specific questions asked to prepare? this is my first round of apps. 

i got an interview request feb 18 and set if for march 9

thanks!


----------



## runningupthathill

Does anyone know when we'll be notified of our final admissions decision?


----------



## Chris W

mahtubzare said:


> are there specific questions asked to prepare? this is my first round of apps.
> 
> i got an interview request feb 18 and set if for march 9
> 
> thanks!


Congrats on interview request! We have a new interview questions forum FYI:






						Interview Questions
					

Advice on what interview questions to prepare for, what to wear for your interview, what types of questions YOU should have for them, and more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also be sure to add your application to our database when you can with the interview dates etc. The more applications we have the more accurate the site's data is and therefore the more helpful it is. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## soysaucechicken

runningupthathill said:


> Does anyone know when we'll be notified of our final admissions decision?


Should be around May. Last year I received an interview request Feb 2nd, interviewed March 17th, the day after NYC shutdown, and received a Waitlist notification on April 6th. Since the pandemic was in full swing, a lot of deferrals happened. The openings got filled off the waitlist - except me *😢* and my final came around June... *Congratulations* to everyone who made it this far - it was a small pool this year. Maybe next year for me. Be safe!


----------



## mcama

soysaucechicken said:


> Should be around May. Last year I received an interview request Feb 2nd, interviewed March 17th, the day after NYC shutdown, and received a Waitlist notification on April 6th. Since the pandemic was in full swing, a lot of deferrals happened. The openings got filled off the waitlist - except me *😢* and my final came around June... *Congratulations* to everyone who made it this far - it was a small pool this year. Maybe next year for me. Be safe!



You never know! Stay positive.

Do you think they interviewed less people to compromise for the deferrals?


----------



## soysaucechicken

mcama said:


> You never know! Stay positive.
> 
> Do you think they interviewed less people to compromise for the deferrals?


Fingers are too cramped from crossing LOL

My understanding is that all programs will interview more in the event of deferrals, or if the student rejects the program for another so it does go both ways! But in fairness to everyone, you get a short period of time to decide what todo if accepted.


----------



## mcama

Right, but I meant it seems that 20 or so students deferred. Would that mean the interview pool would in turn be smaller?

I guess no way to really know.


----------



## runningupthathill

soysaucechicken said:


> Fingers are too cramped from crossing LOL
> 
> My understanding is that all programs will interview more in the event of deferrals, or if the student rejects the program for another so it does go both ways! But in fairness to everyone, you get a short period of time to decide what todo if accepted.


Yeah we're supposed to find out from AFI on March 15th and scholarships the same week, and I'm worried that I'll need to make a decision before Columbia even notifies us because May seems really late.


----------



## soysaucechicken

mcama said:


> Right, but I meant it seems that 20 or so students deferred. Would that mean the interview pool would in turn be smaller?
> 
> I guess no way to really know.


I think that's fair to assume. It makes sense to apply a formula like 2 choices per opening: 1 offer and 1 waitlisted. But yea, no way to know...


----------



## soysaucechicken

runningupthathill said:


> Yeah we're supposed to find out from AFI on March 15th and scholarships the same week, and I'm worried that I'll need to make a decision before Columbia even notifies us because May seems really late.


Well, last year the pandemic pushed everything back so this year has to 'somewhat' normal. And if the pool is smaller I hope sooner for you.


----------



## runningupthathill

soysaucechicken said:


> Well, last year the pandemic pushed everything back so this year has to 'somewhat' normal. And if the pool is smaller I hope sooner for you.


Got it. I believe AFI required the deposit by late April last year so hopefully, Columbia notifies us about decisions/scholarships before then!


----------



## soysaucechicken

runningupthathill said:


> Got it. I believe AFI required the deposit by late April last year so hopefully, Columbia notifies us about decisions/scholarships before then!


I'll keep my cramped fingers crossed for you 👍


----------



## AuA

Do you think there might be any point in contacting them? I wish they put us out of our misery if they know already that all the interviews went out. Are they also conducting a study of people's "breaking points" in tandem with Columbia's school of psychology? I heard that school is also really good... 😅


----------



## soysaucechicken

AuA said:


> Do you think there might be any point in contacting them? I wish they put us out of our misery if they know already that all the interviews went out. Are they also conducting a study of people's "breaking points" in tandem with Columbia's school of psychology? I heard that school is also really good... 😅


Being a lab rat is part of the application!


----------



## valkyrie

AuA said:


> Do you think there might be any point in contacting them? I wish they put us out of our misery if they know already that all the interviews went out. Are they also conducting a study of people's "breaking points" in tandem with Columbia's school of psychology? I heard that school is also really good... 😅


Update us if you do contact them! Would be great to just rip the bandage off instead of anxiously refreshing our emails every 5 seconds minutes 



mcama said:


> Right, but I meant it seems that 20 or so students deferred. Would that mean the interview pool would in turn be smaller?
> 
> I guess no way to really know.



Based on this site's admission tracker, only 12 users/applicants received an interview email. That's less than it was the years before (~32 users/applicants got interviewed last year), so maybe this theory on the pool reduction due to deferrals might be true?


----------



## svgis

valkyrie said:


> Update us if you do contact them! Would be great to just rip the bandage off instead of anxiously refreshing our emails every 5 seconds minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Based on this site's admission tracker, only 12 users/applicants received an interview email. That's less than it was the years before (~32 users/applicants got interviewed last year), so maybe this theory on the pool reduction due to deferrals might be true?


I can’t speak to the number of interview requests in years’ past, but when I signed up for a slot the interviews only extended through this upcoming week. It also looked like there were anywhere from 20-30 slots available. Some days only had 6 slots and some only had 3 so I didn’t get a solid count. I’m not sure how that compares, but it didn’t seem like many to me, so I wouldn’t be surprised if there were far less openings this year.


----------



## aaaaa

svgis said:


> I can’t speak to the number of interview requests in years’ past, but when I signed up for a slot the interviews only extended through this upcoming week. It also looked like there were anywhere from 20-30 slots available. Some days only had 6 slots and some only had 3 so I didn’t get a solid count. I’m not sure how that compares, but it didn’t seem like many to me, so I wouldn’t be surprised if there were far less openings this year.


Same- when I interviewed it only had options on 3 days. But I have a friend who is interviewing in mid-March.


----------



## runningupthathill

svgis said:


> I can’t speak to the number of interview requests in years’ past, but when I signed up for a slot the interviews only extended through this upcoming week. It also looked like there were anywhere from 20-30 slots available. Some days only had 6 slots and some only had 3 so I didn’t get a solid count. I’m not sure how that compares, but it didn’t seem like many to me, so I wouldn’t be surprised if there were far less openings this year.


So what do you think the difference is between the number of interviews and the number of available slots? It's probably safe to assume there are at least 30 out of 48 slots available and maybe 30-40 people being interviewed? The odds of getting accepted would be really good in that case.


----------



## svgis

aaaaa said:


> Same- when I interviewed it only had options on 3 days. But I have a friend who is interviewing in mid-March.


Oh word, well then maybe it’s more than I thought.


----------



## svgis

runningupthathill said:


> So what do you think the difference is between the number of interviews and the number of available slots? It's probably safe to assume there are at least 30 out of 48 slots available and maybe 30-40 people being interviewed? The odds of getting accepted would be really good in that case.


Honestly, I have no clue. I don’t know how many students they take a year - I’d assumed only about 30. And I was feeling really good about my chances till I saw that like 20 something deferred lol.


----------



## AuA

valkyrie said:


> Update us if you do contact them! Would be great to just rip the bandage off instead of anxiously refreshing our emails every 5 seconds minutes
> 
> I will but I doubt they will tell me anything new...
> 
> Based on this site's admission tracker, only 12 users/applicants received an interview email. That's less than it was the years before (~32 users/applicants got interviewed last year), so maybe this theory on the pool reduction due to deferrals might be true?


----------



## quarantini33

mcama said:


> Curious for anyone that has interviewed.
> 
> Did you send a thank you note and was it responded to?


I tried to find the email of my interviewer and couldn't anywhere! at least it's not available online. I think it would be nice to send a thank you note though.


----------



## runningupthathill

quarantini33 said:


> I tried to find the email of my interviewer and couldn't anywhere! at least it's not available online. I think it would be nice to send a thank you note though.


How did your interview go? What kinds of questions did they ask?


----------



## quarantini33

runningupthathill said:


> How did your interview go? What kinds of questions did they ask?


The conversation was incredibly relaxed, and the interviewer was warm, funny, and kind. Definitely the most positive experience I’ve had for MFA interviews. I was asked specific questions about my script, my statement of purpose, and my overall vision. They definitely read my material closely and came prepared. Wasn’t just a general interview with questions you know everyone’s asked. Good luck!!!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

quarantini33 said:


> The conversation was incredibly relaxed, and the interviewer was warm, funny, and kind. Definitely the most positive experience I’ve had for MFA interviews. I was asked specific questions about my script, my statement of purpose, and my overall vision. They definitely read my material closely and came prepared. Wasn’t just a general interview with questions you know everyone’s asked. Good luck!!!


That sounds amazing! Was it just one interviewer?


----------



## CaDa

quarantini33 said:


> The conversation was incredibly relaxed, and the interviewer was warm, funny, and kind. Definitely the most positive experience I’ve had for MFA interviews. I was asked specific questions about my script, my statement of purpose, and my overall vision. They definitely read my material closely and came prepared. Wasn’t just a general interview with questions you know everyone’s asked. Good luck!!!


That's nice! Who were your interviewers? Eric and David?


----------



## laoyang

svgis said:


> Honestly, I have no clue. I don’t know how many students they take a year - I’d assumed only about 30. And I was feeling really good about my chances till I saw that like 20 something deferred lol.


Where did you see how many students deferred?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

ryanglw said:


> Where did you see how many students deferred?


I was reading the Columbia 2020 thread and it said something like 15 people deferred


----------



## laoyang

Bergmanbaby said:


> I was reading the Columbia 2020 thread and it said something like 15 people deferred


Oh no ((


----------



## svgis

ryanglw said:


> Oh no ((


Yeah, not ideal. But I feel fairly optimistic after my interview so I’m holding out hope!


----------



## aaaaa

For people asking questions about the interview, I'll share my experience:


Basics: 2 interviewers. It felt pretty casual. They came on time. Lasted 29 minutes.

Specifics: We didn't talk about anything I submitted. Not a single question about my application materials. I brought it up one time, but we really didn't talk too much about it.
It was mostly focused on the future: What would I want to write there, what stories I want to tell, why Columbia, why writing in general. It felt very much like a conversation with a friend I hadn't seen in a while, and we were catching up on my writing aspirations.


----------



## runningupthathill

Sorry if this has been answered but to the people who interviewed already: did you interview with alumni or current faculty?


----------



## mikaobo

runningupthathill said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but to the people who interviewed already: did you interview with alumni or current faculty?


They interviewed my faculty (David and Eric seem to top the list)

lmao I’ve been processing the inevitable rejection from Columbia having not received any interview requests but my third recommender finally submitted their letter today.....  not that it’ll make much difference to my application they’ve probably already put at the bottom of the pile

For anyone that is set on making it in the industry... What’s everyone’s plan b if  grad schools don’t work out?


----------



## aaaaa

mikaobo said:


> They interviewed my faculty (David and Eric seem to top the list)
> 
> lmao I’ve been processing the inevitable rejection from Columbia having not received any interview requests but my third recommender finally submitted their letter today.....  not that it’ll make much difference to my application they’ve probably already put at the bottom of the pile
> 
> For anyone that is set on making it in the industry... What’s everyone’s plan b if  grad schools don’t work out?


"but my third recommender finally submitted their letter today" What!? Wasn't the deadline in December?! How are they this late? That's disturbing


----------



## svgis

runningupthathill said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but to the people who interviewed already: did you interview with alumni or current faculty?


It was with faculty — I’ve seen some other people say they interviewed with Eric and David, who were my interviewers as well. They’re so nice and easy to talk to, they really make you comfortable the moment they start the zoom call.


----------



## quarantini33

svgis said:


> It was with faculty — I’ve seen some other people say they interviewed with Eric and David, who were my interviewers as well. They’re so nice and easy to talk to, they really make you comfortable the moment they start the zoom call.


I second this!


----------



## Your Actual Dad

mikaobo said:


> They interviewed my faculty (David and Eric seem to top the list)
> 
> lmao I’ve been processing the inevitable rejection from Columbia having not received any interview requests but my third recommender finally submitted their letter today.....  not that it’ll make much difference to my application they’ve probably already put at the bottom of the pile
> 
> For anyone that is set on making it in the industry... What’s everyone’s plan b if  grad schools don’t work out?


Oof. Definitely try to find a more reliable recommender for next time. 

If you're not doing school the best thing you can do is just make movies or get a job in the industry.


----------



## quarantini33

mikaobo said:


> They interviewed my faculty (David and Eric seem to top the list)
> 
> lmao I’ve been processing the inevitable rejection from Columbia having not received any interview requests but my third recommender finally submitted their letter today.....  not that it’ll make much difference to my application they’ve probably already put at the bottom of the pile
> 
> For anyone that is set on making it in the industry... What’s everyone’s plan b if  grad schools don’t work out?


ugh, i'm sorry to hear about your recommender. that's so rude of them. and this is my third time applying to MFAs, sooo will probably just continue what I've been doing-working in the industry and trying to get better on my own! I love the idea of attending graduate school but I definitely don't want to hold my breath... though then again, i'm hoping three times a charm lol


----------



## AuA

They responded to me but it was generic: you'll know by April response...


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I have another thing I’m concerned about: did anyone see in the interview confirmation email they wrote to use an Ethernet cable? I don’t have one and now I’m panicking about how strong or weak my WiFi is


----------



## CaDa

svgis said:


> It was with faculty — I’ve seen some other people say they interviewed with Eric and David, who were my interviewers as well. They’re so nice and easy to talk to, they really make you comfortable the moment they start the zoom call.


That's really great! What kind of questions did they ask you?


----------



## svgis

Carrie said:


> That's really great! What kind of questions did they ask you?


We talked a lot about my autobiographical essay. To echo @quarantini33 they dig deep into your portfolio, and are wildly familiar with what you've submitted -- they even brought up certain quotes from the essay that they liked/had questions about. A lot of discussion about themes and stylistic elements that are important to me. We also touched on the feature excerpt and my video submissions, but weren't able to get to everything. To be honest they didn't have too many big questions -- it was a pretty open dialogue that was specific to the portfolio!


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Guys! Just a question for you. International here and I don't know all the rules about interviews in USA. Would you ask them about scholarships during the interview? And they all insist on you to make questions. Sometimes I don't feel I have some questions, but I do it anyway, usually about the program. I've been thinking that it is maybe a stablished way to do interviews there, isn't it? What kind of questions "should" we ask? It would be great if someone could give a hand on this.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## valkyrie

Bergmanbaby said:


> I have another thing I’m concerned about: did anyone see in the interview confirmation email they wrote to use an Ethernet cable? I don’t have one and now I’m panicking about how strong or weak my WiFi is


You can test your wifi speed online. Just google "internet speed test" and click the first link that pops up. Anything above 10mpbs is excellent for video calls (the higher the number, the better!)


----------



## runningupthathill

Were you all notified of who your interviewers were going to be in advance?


----------



## Nathalie Granger

runningupthathill said:


> Were you all notified of who your interviewers were going to be in advance?


No, I didn't know who was going to interview me. But it was Eric and David. They were really great and very generous.


----------



## Mumu-mi

Congrats to everyone who made it to interviews and good luck ! What advice would you guys give regarding the autobiographical essay? What do you think we should consider next year? Thank you


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Nathalie Granger said:


> No, I didn't know who was going to interview me. But it was Eric and David. They were really great and very generous.


Congrats! Can you tell us about it?


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Bergmanbaby said:


> Congrats! Can you tell us about it?


Sure! The interview was casual and they were really nice and generous about everything. They knew my submited material really well. They asked me questions about the work I have submitted, my plans for the future and the stories I wanna tell. They also asked me if I had some questions about CU and about my film references. It lasted about 35 minutes. Good luck in interview!!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Mumu-mi said:


> Congrats to everyone who made it to interviews and good luck ! What advice would you guys give regarding the autobiographical essay? What do you think we should consider next year? Thank you


I’m not sure I can give you advice but I got very personal in my essay and wrote as much as I could about myself and all the events in my life that brought me to film. I think they’re looking for a strong and unique voice in the essay so the most I can say is avoid anything generic.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Nathalie Granger said:


> Sure! The interview was casual and they were really nice and generous about everything. They knew my submited material really well. They asked me questions about the work I have submitted, my plans for the future and the stories I wanna tell. They also asked me if I had some questions about CU and about my film references. It lasted about 35 minutes. Good luck in interview!!


Did they tell you when we’re expected to hear back?


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Bergmanbaby said:


> Did they tell you when we’re expected to hear back?


No. And I didn't ask, actually.


----------



## aaaaa

Bergmanbaby said:


> I’m not sure I can give you advice but I got very personal in my essay and wrote as much as I could about myself and all the events in my life that brought me to film. I think they’re looking for a strong and unique voice in the essay so the most I can say is avoid anything generic.


You got personal in a personal statement? I'm shocked! ahahah jk


----------



## judypoovy

Had my interview! They were kind, funny, and had a lot of encouraging things to say about my writing. It was clear that they had both read my application very thoroughly. We mostly talked about films, my relationship to writing, and the kinds of stories I want to tell. Definitely the most relaxed interview I've had. They said I would find out very soon, but I reaaaally wish I had asked when that would be :O


----------



## judypoovy

svgis said:


> We talked a lot about my autobiographical essay. To echo @quarantini33 they dig deep into your portfolio, and are wildly familiar with what you've submitted -- they even brought up certain quotes from the essay that they liked/had questions about. A lot of discussion about themes and stylistic elements that are important to me. We also touched on the feature excerpt and my video submissions, but weren't able to get to everything. To be honest they didn't have too many big questions -- it was a pretty open dialogue that was specific to the portfolio!


I had a very similar experience, who were your interviewers?


----------



## runningupthathill

judypoovy said:


> Had my interview! They were kind, funny, and had a lot of encouraging things to say about my writing. It was clear that they had both read my application very thoroughly. We mostly talked about films, my relationship to writing, and the kinds of stories I want to tell. Definitely the most relaxed interview I've had. They said I would find out very soon, but I reaaaally wish I had asked when that would be :O


Congrats  glad it went well


----------



## malfeasanttoaster

My guys said March 15th in the interview for acceptance notices. Which means AFI and Columbia announce on the same day this year....


----------



## Bergmanbaby

malfeasanttoaster said:


> My guys said March 15th in the interview for acceptance notices. Which means AFI and Columbia announce on the same day this year....


Isn’t the last day of interviews March 15th though? That’s interesting. Who did you interview with?


----------



## malfeasanttoaster

Bergmanbaby said:


> Isn’t the last day of interviews March 15th though? That’s interesting. Who did you interview wi


----------



## malfeasanttoaster

.... I'm not totally sure. My technical issues were so bad I ended up having to just do a phone call.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

malfeasanttoaster said:


> .... I'm not totally sure. My technical issues were so bad I ended up having to just do a phone call.


That sucks, I’m sorry


----------



## svgis

judypoovy said:


> I had a very similar experience, who were your interviewers?


Eric and David. They honestly caught me off guard with how sweet they were. I’m glad your interview went well!


----------



## ljz2003

I saw like 4 or 5 interview slots on March 16th when I scheduled mine, so I can't imagine we'll know decisions by the 15th.


----------



## svgis

malfeasanttoaster said:


> My guys said March 15th in the interview for acceptance notices. Which means AFI and Columbia announce on the same day this year....


That would be amazing, I hope this is true.  In last year’s thread it looked like acceptances went out over a couple days,  so maybe that’s the first batch of acceptances and the rest roll out after?


----------



## runningupthathill

svgis said:


> That would be amazing, I hope this is true.  In last year’s thread it looked like acceptances went out over a couple days,  so maybe that’s the first batch of acceptances and the rest roll out after?


When did they go out last year?


----------



## svgis

runningupthathill said:


> When did they go out last year?


Later than the 15th —looked like the last week of March.


----------



## CaDa

malfeasanttoaster said:


> .... I'm not totally sure. My technical issues were so bad I ended up having to just do a phone call.


What a pity…But I believe they totally understand that and it doesn't matter seriously whether on phone call or zoom. Hope you went well! What kind of questions did your interviewer ask you?


----------



## malfeasanttoaster

Carrie said:


> What a pity…But I believe they totally understand that and it doesn't matter seriously whether on phone call or zoom. Hope you went well! What kind of questions did your interviewer ask you?


They were incredibly nice and very knowledgeable about my work. Mainly wanted to flesh out my influences and understand the deeper thought process behind why I made the choices I did and why I make the kinds of film I do. AFI was much more interested the kind of person I was, while Columbia felt much more focused on my work.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## runningupthathill

Interview is this afternoon y’all! Any final pointers? 🤗


----------



## malfeasanttoaster

Just be yourself 


runningupthathill said:


> Interview is this afternoon y’all! Any final pointers? 🤗


Just be yourself. They just want to see you and know you aren't nuts and are a kind person. 

Unless you are nuts, then maybe don't be yourself.


----------



## runningupthathill

malfeasanttoaster said:


> Just be yourself
> 
> Just be yourself. They just want to see you and know you aren't nuts and are a kind person.
> 
> Unless you are nuts, then maybe don't be yourself.


That seems to be the key!


----------



## runningupthathill

malfeasanttoaster said:


> Just be yourself
> 
> Just be yourself. They just want to see you and know you aren't nuts and are a kind person.
> 
> Unless you are nuts, then maybe don't be yourself.


Did they ask you to recount any memorable experiences or any questions like that? I’ve read about interviewers asking like “recount a time when you felt liberated” and things like that


----------



## CaDa

runningupthathill said:


> Interview is this afternoon y’all! Any final pointers? 🤗


Hope you enjoy that! I believe it would be a great interview.😄 Also please share sth about it with us if you would like to.


----------



## runningupthathill

The interview went SO well! I don’t really feel comfortable going into specifics on a public forum but if anyone has any questions feel free to PM me


----------



## anniewaits

Hi everyone!  I've been in a black hole wondering who else applied to CP and if there was a place where people can chat about it...and lo and behold.

Um, some details and maybe some answers to some questions I saw:

I got my interview request on 2/10 and interviewed 2/18
Was also interviewed by Eric and David 
Did not ask about any of my submission materials.  Asked my influences and then we just really chatted about that for about 20 minutes (I am such a geek but they seemed to enjoy that) and I asked a bunch of questions.  I asked how they were approaching the pandemic, what did they think it would look like after the pandemic and how many students they were accepting ... they said that 6 deferred so 19 slots.  They also mentioned I would know by mid-March...but no specific date was inferred.  Anyway, good luck to everyone!  Hope this helped...


----------



## Nathalie Granger

anniewaits said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been in a black hole wondering who else applied to CP and if there was a place where people can chat about it...and lo and behold.
> 
> Um, some details and maybe some answers to some questions I saw:
> 
> I got my interview request on 2/10 and interviewed 2/18
> Was also interviewed by Eric and David
> Did not ask about any of my submission materials.  Asked my influences and then we just really chatted about that for about 20 minutes (I am such a geek but they seemed to enjoy that) and I asked a bunch of questions.  I asked how they were approaching the pandemic, what did they think it would look like after the pandemic and how many students they were accepting ... they said that 6 deferred so 19 slots.  They also mentioned I would know by mid-March...but no specific date was inferred.  Anyway, good luck to everyone!  Hope this helped...


Thank you for sharing, Annie! Did they tell how they are thinking the next semester, considering the actual COVID situation? Do you know if it will gonna continue to be online?


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey guys!
Just had my interview and it was great! I interviewed with Adam Yaffe and Hilary Brougher and they were super nice!
They mentioned my autobiographical essay but most of the time they ask about my influences and wanted to talk about how I approch the creative process (coming up with ideas, what are the things I find challenging in writing, among others). 

It was a great interview and I’m really happy about it! Thank you so much for those who spent time sharing here because it always helps a lot! If you have any questions about it I’m more than happy to help out!


----------



## runningupthathill

To everyone who interviewed: did you send thank you notes after? If so, did you send them to admissions to forward or how did you do it?


----------



## mcama

Has anyone got a number of total deferrals from last year for the Screenwriting/Directing program?


----------



## mcama

After doing some counting and looking through the tracker and this post.

It appears 27 people here have been interviewed or will be interviewed for Directing/Screenwriting. Not sure how that plays for the odds as we don't know how many deferrals there are. Also no way of knowing how many people that aren't here have applied.

But, figured it may help some put things into perspective.


----------



## Chris W

mcama said:


> After doing some counting and looking through the tracker and this post.
> 
> It appears 27 people here have been interviewed or will be interviewed for Directing/Screenwriting. Not sure how that plays for the odds as we don't know how many deferrals there are. Also no way of knowing how many people that aren't here have applied.
> 
> But, figured it may help some put things into perspective.


----------



## mcama

idle hands do the devil's work


----------



## runningupthathill

mcama said:


> After doing some counting and looking through the tracker and this post.
> 
> It appears 27 people here have been interviewed or will be interviewed for Directing/Screenwriting. Not sure how that plays for the odds as we don't know how many deferrals there are. Also no way of knowing how many people that aren't here have applied.
> 
> But, figured it may help some put things into perspective.


Love how neurotic we all are on this forum. We'll be in good company with each other in the fall, haha


----------



## runningupthathill

Does anybody know how much the deposit is for Columbia? Maybe I'm getting ahead of myself but better to start saving just in case!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

runningupthathill said:


> Does anybody know how much the deposit is for Columbia? Maybe I'm getting ahead of myself but better to start saving just in case!


The deposit is $800.
also I’m interviewing Monday and I feel so nauseous lol


----------



## Bergmanbaby

mcama said:


> Has anyone got a number of total deferrals from last year for the Screenwriting/Directing program?


I’m pretty sure on last year’s forum it said 15


----------



## svgis

mcama said:


> After doing some counting and looking through the tracker and this post.
> 
> It appears 27 people here have been interviewed or will be interviewed for Directing/Screenwriting. Not sure how that plays for the odds as we don't know how many deferrals there are. Also no way of knowing how many people that aren't here have applied.
> 
> But, figured it may help some put things into perspective.


How many students does the program take total? Like 30?

And as far as the thank you note I just emailed them directly.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

svgis said:


> How many students does the program take total? Like 30?
> 
> And as far as the thank you note I just emailed them directly.


They take 48 for screenwriting/directing. I’m assuming they hope for an even number declaring their concentration at the end of the first year?


----------



## mcama

Bergmanbaby said:


> They take 48 for screenwriting/directing. I’m assuming they hope for an even number declaring their concentration at the end of the first year?



I was told 50, but could be 48.

That said the deferral number appears to be anywhere from 15-20.

Let's say it's 50 and 20 deferrals, odds look promising based on total interviews here. But, I am sure we do not account for every interview.


----------



## Monocled

Hello, what's good everybody?

Was looking for Columbia University 2021 MFA Creative Producing thread, any idea if there is one or is this it?


----------



## Chris W

Monocled said:


> Hello, what's good everybody?
> 
> Was looking for Columbia University 2021 MFA Creative Producing thread, any idea if there is one or is this it?


Doesn't appear to be one. Feel free to create one!


----------



## catmom

Bergmanbaby said:


> also I’m interviewing Monday and I feel so nauseous lol


I feel you! I interviewed today and hardly slept last night/had a panic attack yesterday!! But they were so nice and patient! You’ve got this!!


----------



## anniewaits

Nathalie Granger said:


> Thank you for sharing, Annie! Did they tell how they are thinking the next semester, considering the actual COVID situation? Do you know if it will gonna continue to be online?


They said most likely it will be online but they hope to resume in-school participation next year.  The bottom line was -- they took the safety for everyone seriously and will not make a move until it is deemed safe by experts and the like.  Something like that.  IMHO, depending on how the summer of vaccination goes, the earliest could be this fall.  However, we are at the mercy of others and we may set ourselves back another year...who knows at this point?  HTH!


----------



## Nathalie Granger

anniewaits said:


> They said most likely it will be online but they hope to resume in-school participation next year.  The bottom line was -- they took the safety for everyone seriously and will not make a move until it is deemed safe by experts and the like.  Something like that.  IMHO, depending on how the summer of vaccination goes, the earliest could be this fall.  However, we are at the mercy of others and we may set ourselves back another year...who knows at this point?  HTH!


Thank you so much for the answer! Let's hold on hope!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

mcama said:


> I was told 50, but could be 48.
> 
> That said the deferral number appears to be anywhere from 15-20.
> 
> Let's say it's 50 and 20 deferrals, odds look promising based on total interviews here. But, I am sure we do not account for every interview.





catmom said:


> I feel you! I interviewed today and hardly slept last night/had a panic attack yesterday!! But they were so nice and patient! You’ve got this!!


Who did you have?


----------



## Cody Young

Hello folks, I just got the call from Maureen Ryan, I’m in for Creative Producing!


----------



## runningupthathill

Cody Young said:


> Hello folks, I just got the call from Maureen Ryan, I’m in for Creative Producing!


CONGRATS! That was so quick!!!!!


----------



## catmom

Cody Young said:


> Hello folks, I just got the call from Maureen Ryan, I’m in for Creative Producing!


Congrats!!


----------



## catmom

Bergmanbaby said:


> Who did you have?


Christina and Elizabeth!


----------



## isla

Cody Young said:


> Hello folks, I just got the call from Maureen Ryan, I’m in for Creative Producing!


Congratulations!


----------



## dddddelia

Cody Young said:


> Hello folks, I just got the call from Maureen Ryan, I’m in for Creative Producing!


Congratulations! Does anyone know how long the notification of offer will last? Just one day or few days?


----------



## Hos123

Cody Young said:


> Hello folks, I just got the call from Maureen Ryan, I’m in for Creative Producing!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Veer

Cody Young said:


> Hello folks, I just got the call from Maureen Ryan, I’m in for Creative Producing!


That’s amazing!! Congratulations 😍


----------



## Hos123

I just got the call too!!!


----------



## its_me_mari

Cody Young said:


> Hello folks, I just got the call from Maureen Ryan, I’m in for Creative Producing!





Hos123 said:


> I just got the call from professor Jack! I'm in for creative producing too!!!


Yeeeees! 
Congratulations!!!! That’s awesome! ☺️


----------



## runningupthathill

Hos123 said:


> I just got the call from professor Jack! I'm in for creative producing too!!!


Congrats! So exciting! When do the admitted CP applicants find out about scholarships?


----------



## Chris W

Cody Young said:


> Hello folks, I just got the call from Maureen Ryan, I’m in for Creative Producing!





Hos123 said:


> I just got the call from professor Jack! I'm in for creative producing too!!!


That's awesome! Congrats! Be sure to add/update your applications in our database with the notification date and status.


----------



## Hos123

。


----------



## svgis

Hos123 said:


> They also told me that I got the scholarship!


That’s sick — congrats man! When did y’all get your interview requests?


----------



## runningupthathill

Hos123 said:


> They also told me that I got the scholarship!


That’s amazing! I didn’t know that the financial aid notification comes with the admissions decision 😍 congratulations!!!


----------



## Hos123

svgis said:


> That’s sick — congrats man! When did y’all get your interview requests?


Thx! I got the request on Feb 10 and scheduled on Feb 18.


----------



## dddwwwiii

Hi everyone, I applied for the CP. Just wondering anyone with a status update on their application page? Someone's interview status has disappeared but mine is still there. Does that mean I'm done?


----------



## Monocled

Ankkie said:


> Hi everyone, I applied for the CP. Just wondering anyone with a status update on their application page? Someone's interview status has disappeared but mine is still there. Does that mean I'm done?


Samee! 
Quite frustrating 😭


----------



## Cody Young

runningupthathill said:


> Congrats! So exciting! When do the admitted CP applicants find out about scholarships?


I was told on the phone what I was receiving


----------



## Cody Young

svgis said:


> That’s sick — congrats man! When did y’all get your interview requests?


I got my interview request on the 10th of February, interviewed on the 17th.


----------



## svgis

Ankkie said:


> Hi everyone, I applied for the CP. Just wondering anyone with a status update on their application page? Someone's interview status has disappeared but mine is still there. Does that mean I'm done?


I applied for screenwriting/directing but my application status is marked as submitted despite having interviewed. I don’t think it’s worth reading into that too much. Also last year it seems like the acceptances went out over a few days, so definitely don’t lose hope just yet.


----------



## runningupthathill

Nathalie Granger said:


> No. And I didn't ask, actually.


My interviewer told me "towards the end of the month"


----------



## bean

Accepted for Creative Producing by Ira which means various faculty have been contacting people over several days. He let me know about a scholarship offer. Also my online status still says Submitted. Good luck everyone!


----------



## runningupthathill

To everyone who's been accepted with a scholarship so far–is the award more or less in line with what you were expecting? Does it actually make a significant difference in your ability to attend? Also, is it just for the first or both years? PM me if you prefer


----------



## Filmschoolalumna

Hi! If anyone's interested to get some professional feedback on their application materials or get an advice from a Columbia University MFA (creative producing) alum, contact me at valeksanian@gmail.com
Will be happy to assist you with any inquiries, give admission advice etc.


----------



## Chris W

Cody Young said:


> I got my interview request on the 10th of February, interviewed on the 17th.





bean said:


> Accepted for Creative Producing by Ira which means various faculty have been contacting people over several days. He let me know about a scholarship offer. Also my online status still says Submitted. Good luck everyone!


Congratulations!!! 🎉🎉🎉

@Cody Young be sure to update your application with the decision date and accepted status. 

See below to get the Columbia badge and access the private Columbia forums to get those rolling again. It's not as active as the private USC forum yet but you can change that.  Ha. Congrats again!



			PRIVATE CLUB - Columbia University


----------



## Chris W

Filmschoolalumna said:


> Hi! If anyone's interested to get some professional feedback on their application materials or get an advice from a Columbia University MFA (creative producing) alum, contact me at valeksanian@gmail.com
> Will be happy to assist you with any inquiries, give admission advice etc.


Welcome to the site! It would be awesome if you could review the program on our site here:














 Columbia University - Creative Producing (M.F.A.)


	 					The Film MFA Program in Creative Producing is a three-year film school program that takes advantage of Columbia’s unique geography at the center...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 16, 2016
Category: New York


----------



## Cody Young

Chris W said:


> Congratulations!!! 🎉🎉🎉
> 
> @Cody Young be sure to update your application with the decision date and accepted status.
> 
> See below to get the Columbia badge and access the private Columbia forums to get those rolling again. It's not as active as the private USC forum yet but you can change that.  Ha. Congrats again!
> 
> 
> 
> PRIVATE CLUB - Columbia University


Will do!!


----------



## Cody Young

runningupthathill said:


> To everyone who's been accepted with a scholarship so far–is the award more or less in line with what you were expecting? Does it actually make a significant difference in your ability to attend? Also, is it just for the first or both years? PM me if you prefer


My scholarship is for both years and while it is far from a full ride, the scholarship is enough to put a sizable dent into tuition.


----------



## Chris W

Cody Young said:


> Will do!!


Awesome... you now have a Columbia badge!  Private forum shows up on main page towards the bottom.

Post a new thread in the private Columbia forum and invite your fellow accepted peers here to join the club and get the badge.


----------



## Filmschoolalumna

Filmschoolalumna said:


> Hi! If anyone's interested to get some professional feedback on their application materials or get an advice from a Columbia University MFA (creative producing) alum, contact me at valeksanian@gmail.com
> Will be happy to assist you with any inquiries, give admission advice etc.


Just to add, my services have an hourly rate.


----------



## Cody Young

Chris W said:


> Awesome... you now have a Columbia badge!  Private forum shows up on main page towards the bottom.
> 
> Post a new thread in the private Columbia forum and invite your fellow accepted peers here to join the club and get the badge.


Sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## minari_2103

For those who applied for CP,
has anyone here had their interviews in the last week of Feb
2/22 - 2/26 received any calls so far?


----------



## Tianyu Yang

Guineapictures said:


> For those who applied for CP,
> has anyone here had their interviews in the last week of Feb
> 2/22 - 2/26 received any calls so far?


Nothing yet


----------



## minari_2103

Tianyu Yang said:


> Nothing yet


Hoping we get it soon.


----------



## Talia

marianass45 said:


> Hey guys!
> Just had my interview and it was great! I interviewed with Adam Yaffe and Hilary Brougher and they were super nice!
> They mentioned my autobiographical essay but most of the time they ask about my influences and wanted to talk about how I approch the creative process (coming up with ideas, what are the things I find challenging in writing, among others).
> 
> It was a great interview and I’m really happy about it! Thank you so much for those who spent time sharing here because it always helps a lot! If you have any questions about it I’m more than happy to help out!


Hey thanks for your sharing！I wonder what aspects will they interesting in about the works，about the main idea of stories or the inspiration or other things？


----------



## dddddelia

Guineapictures said:


> For those who applied for CP, has anyone here had their interviews in the last week of Feb 2/22 - 2/26 received any calls so far?


 I had my interview on 23rd, but I didn't received any information yet.


----------



## dddddelia

bean said:


> Accepted for Creative Producing by Ira which means various faculty have been contacting people over several days. He let me know about a scholarship offer. Also my online status still says Submitted. Good luck everyone!


Congratulation! May I ask you when you had the interview?


----------



## minari_2103

Finally got the call. Accepted with a scholarship for CP


----------



## runningupthathill

Guineapictures said:


> Finally got the call. Accpeted with a scholarship for CP


Ahhh congrats!!! Was the scholarship sizable? Trying to figure out what to expect


----------



## minari_2103

runningupthathill said:


> Ahhh congrats!!! Was the scholarship sizable? Trying to figure out what to expect


I think it’s sizable, way more than I’ve expected. I was surprised by the number, at least for me


----------



## runningupthathill

Guineapictures said:


> I think it’s sizable, way more than I’ve expected. I was surprised by the number, at least for me


That's awesome, good for you!!!


----------



## minari_2103

runningupthathill said:


> That's awesome, good for you!!!


Thanks!


----------



## quarantini33

have any screenwriting/directing folks heard anything?


----------



## jrchipper

quarantini33 said:


> have any screenwriting/directing folks heard anything?


Not yet. I don't even interview until next Monday so I probably won't hear anything for at least 2 weeks. 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## runningupthathill

quarantini33 said:


> have any screenwriting/directing folks heard anything?


Nope. I was told "towards the end of the month" by my interviewer. Does anyone know if acceptances were rolling last year?


----------



## quarantini33

jrchipper said:


> Not yet. I don't even interview until next Monday so I probably won't hear anything for at least 2 weeks. 🤷🏾‍♂️


Oooh that's good to know! And good luck on your interview!!


----------



## isla

quarantini33 said:


> have any screenwriting/directing folks heard anything?


Nothing from my end. I interviewed last week


----------



## runningupthathill

Has anyone else interviewed with AFI too? Which school are you leaning towards/why?


----------



## quarantini33

runningupthathill said:


> Nope. I was told "towards the end of the month" by my interviewer. Does anyone know if acceptances were rolling last year?


toward the end of march? this is going to be a long month..  and not sure about the rolling acceptances


----------



## runningupthathill

quarantini33 said:


> toward the end of march? this is going to be a long month..  and not sure about the rolling acceptances


Yeah towards the end of this month


----------



## Chris W

Guineapictures said:


> Finally got the call. Accpeted with a scholarship for CP


Congrats!!! Join the Columbia Private Forum and group by clicking join on this page:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Columbia University


----------



## dddddelia

Guineapictures said:


> Finally got the call. Accpeted with a scholarship for CP


Congratulations! When did you have your interview?


----------



## minari_2103

dddddelia said:


> Congratulations! When did you have your interview?


2/24 ! Thanks


----------



## Bergmanbaby

GUYS!!! it went so well. Feel free to message me! I had Christina and Elizabeth. They were wonderful and so encouraging and kind and!


----------



## mahtubzare

Does anyone have David and Eric's email addresses? 

I just interviewed - they were great.

Thanks!


----------



## BananaFishman

Bergmanbaby said:


> GUYS!!! it went so well. Feel free to message me! I had Christina and Elizabeth. They were wonderful and so encouraging and kind and!


Sent you a direct message! Would love to hear more...


----------



## BananaFishman

mahtubzare said:


> Does anyone have David and Eric's email addresses?
> 
> I just interviewed - they were great.
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats! Any tips? Mine is on Monday...


----------



## svgis

mahtubzare said:


> Does anyone have David and Eric's email addresses?
> 
> I just interviewed - they were great.
> 
> Thanks!


Didn't they give it to you in the interview? And congrats!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

BananaFishman said:


> Sent you a direct message! Would love to hear more...


Yes sorry! I’ve been busy all day but I’ll get to it tonight


----------



## dddwwwiii

Anyone applied for CP get calls？


----------



## mahtubzare

svgis said:


> Didn't they give it to you in the interview? And congrats!


no! ah!! did they give it to you?


----------



## dddwwwiii

。


----------



## dddwwwiii

dddwwwiii said:


> No. Just hope they haven't sent out all the call yet.


Ah sorry！I mixed up the comments haha


----------



## runningupthathill

Did anyone ask about the COVID situation in their interviews? If so, what response did you get?


----------



## Uncle_MFA

Did anyone interview with Bogdan and Laurence? And if so, do you have an email address to reach them at?


----------



## Holly.A

runningupthathill said:


> If you don't mind my asking, did you receive a scholarship? Are scholarships common at Columbia? Trying to gauge how feasible it would be to attend. Thanks!


I did not receive a scholarship year one. Year two I received one and did work study which helped. My funding for school comes from the GI bill for the military and my personal savings.


----------



## runningupthathill

Holly.A said:


> I did not receive a scholarship year one. Year two I received one and did work study which helped. My funding for school comes from the GI bill for the military and my personal savings.


Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Veer

I just had my interview today. They started the interview with why do I want to pursue a film program.. they wanted to know about my inspirations and more about the writing samples that I had submitted. They also asked me about my favourite directors/films and why. Probably one of the most welcoming interviewers I have had so far! I have to say that this interview was strikingly different than other interviews that I have had, it was more like a talk. They just simply wanted to know about me - my likes, my aspirations..


----------



## Veer

Jasim said:


> I just had my interview today. They started the interview with why do I want to pursue a film program.. they wanted to know about my inspirations and more about the writing samples that I had submitted. They also asked me about my favourite directors/films and why. Probably one of the most welcoming interviewers I have had so far! I have to say that this interview was strikingly different than other interviews that I have had, it was more like a talk. They just simply wanted to know about me - my likes, my aspirations..


I was interviewed by Professor Katherine and Professor David


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Jasim said:


> I just had my interview today. They started the interview with why do I want to pursue a film program.. they wanted to know about my inspirations and more about the writing samples that I had submitted. They also asked me about my favourite directors/films and why. Probably one of the most welcoming interviewers I have had so far! I have to say that this interview was strikingly different than other interviews that I have had, it was more like a talk. They just simply wanted to know about me - my likes, my aspirations..


Anything about when we’ll hear back?


----------



## Veer

Nothing ☹️


Bergmanbaby said:


> Anything about when we’ll hear back?


----------



## svgis

I'm starting to regret choosing one of the first days to interview -- all this waiting is making me slowly lose my mind!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

svgis said:


> I'm starting to regret choosing one of the first days to interview -- all this waiting is making me slowly lose my mind!


Lol I started wishing I chose mine earlier because my anxiety mounted up so much


----------



## mcama

svgis said:


> I'm starting to regret choosing one of the first days to interview -- all this waiting is making me slowly lose my mind!



Lol I interviewed on the 23rd of Feb.

Dying over here.


----------



## nebulatta

Looks like I'm in good company here... I have my interview in approximately 9 hours !! Nervous but it sounds like so many have had great experiences. Just hoping I don't ramble incoherently from nervousness . Good luck to everyone still waiting !!


----------



## Jinna Dee

runningupthathill said:


> Did anyone ask about the COVID situation in their interviews? If so, what response did you get?


Yes. They said they didn't know for sure now, but the situation was getting better, and the fall semester was probably going to be hybrid.


----------



## Jinna Dee

Bergmanbaby said:


> Anything about when we’ll hear back?


I had Eric and David. They said in early April.


----------



## Nathalie Granger

mcama said:


> Lol I interviewed on the 23rd of Feb.
> 
> Dying over here.


Same here. Lol


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Jinna Dee said:


> I had Eric and David. They said in early April.


Gosh, it's gonna be a long long March month...


----------



## runningupthathill

Jinna Dee said:


> Yes. They said they didn't know for sure now, but the situation was getting better, and the fall semester was probably going to be hybrid.


Yay thank you!


----------



## svgis

Nathalie Granger said:


> Gosh, it's gonna be a long long March month...


Torture. I’m honestly shocked the interviews are still going on, because I’m positive that I couldn’t choose this late in March to interview. My last available day was like the 8th. 

Not to sound like a conspiracy theorist, but what days/weeks were available when you signed up? I’m starting to wonder if there’s like two groups or something — everyone who interviewed early had Eric and David, and only after a point did other interviewers come into the mix.


----------



## isla

svgis said:


> Torture. I’m honestly shocked the interviews are still going on, because I’m positive that I couldn’t choose this late in March to interview. My last available day was like the 8th.
> 
> Not to sound like a conspiracy theorist, but what days/weeks were available when you signed up? I’m starting to wonder if there’s like two groups or something — everyone who interviewed early had Eric and David, and only after a point did other interviewers come into the mix.


I saw only 3/2 and 3/9 available. I signed up for 3/2, but didn't have Eric and David.


----------



## ezli

How did people write thank you emails? Did you just go through the department coordinator?


----------



## jrchipper

svgis said:


> Torture. I’m honestly shocked the interviews are still going on, because I’m positive that I couldn’t choose this late in March to interview. My last available day was like the 8th.
> 
> Not to sound like a conspiracy theorist, but what days/weeks were available when you signed up? I’m starting to wonder if there’s like two groups or something — everyone who interviewed early had Eric and David, and only after a point did other interviewers come into the mix.


I believe my choices were a bit later. I interview on the 15th but I think there were only available slots this week and next week in my portal.


----------



## mcama

I also only had two choices. Feb 23rd and Feb 25th. 

I had Eric and David.


----------



## runningupthathill

isla said:


> I saw only 3/2 and 3/9 available. I signed up for 3/2, but didn't have Eric and David.


I interviewed on the 4th and not with Eric and David either


----------



## nebulatta

ezli said:


> How did people write thank you emails? Did you just go through the department coordinator?


I am wondering this too, it doesn't look like faculty list their emails and I didn't have the opportunity to ask them for it.


----------



## svgis

runningupthathill said:


> I interviewed on the 4th and not with Eric and David either


Yeah I don't think the days actually mean anything. I've just gotten to the bargaining stage of this long wait lol


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Yeah I got my interview request on the first day they sent them out and my latest option was the 15th and the earlier was like March 2nd


----------



## Bergmanbaby

For people looking for emails just google Columbia faculty directory


----------



## nebulatta

Bergmanbaby said:


> For people looking for emails just google Columbia faculty directory


Thank you, found them there easily.


----------



## runningupthathill

Out of curiosity, did anyone else interview with Trey?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Echoing that, has anyone interviewed with Christina and/or Elizabeth?


----------



## Zuri Zhou

runningupthathill said:


> Out of curiosity, did anyone else interview with Trey?


Here🙋


----------



## judypoovy

runningupthathill said:


> Out of curiosity, did anyone else interview with Trey?


I did!


----------



## judypoovy

Zuri Zhou said:


> Here🙋


Did you have Keola as well? or just Trey?


----------



## lzy234

Just had my interview and I don't know how to describe it...it is weird as they only asked me two questions about the inspirations of my submission film and then they were like do you have anything you wanna know about the program? I had Katherine and David. The whole interview lasts for about 20 minutes. Idk maybe I messed it up?


----------



## Zuri Zhou

judypoovy said:


> Did you have Keola as well? or just Trey?


Yes, Keola and Trey.


----------



## nebulatta

lzy234 said:


> Just had my interview and I don't know how to describe it...it is weird as they only asked me two questions about the inspirations of my submission film and then they were like do you have anything you wanna know about the program? I had Katherine and David. The whole interview lasts for about 20 minutes. Idk maybe I messed it up?


I feel like if you articulated yourself and your application well, asked the questions you wanted to know, then I'm sure you did fine ~ sometimes the interview is more formal and sometimes it's more lax and they just want to hear from you and see how you are in conversation. I wouldn't worry about the time so much. Best of luck though , I know how stressful this all is, even after mine I was rethinking some of my answers lol.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

nebulatta said:


> I feel like if you articulated yourself and your application well, asked the questions you wanted to know, then I'm sure you did fine ~ sometimes the interview is more formal and sometimes it's more lax and they just want to hear from you and see how you are in conversation. I wouldn't worry about the time so much. Good luck though, I know how stressful this all is, even after mine I was rethinking all of my answers lol.


who did you have yours with?


----------



## nebulatta

Bergmanbaby said:


> who did you have yours with?


Matt and Shira-Lee, both were great !


----------



## lzy234

nebulatta said:


> I feel like if you articulated yourself and your application well, asked the questions you wanted to know, then I'm sure you did fine ~ sometimes the interview is more formal and sometimes it's more lax and they just want to hear from you and see how you are in conversation. I wouldn't worry about the time so much. Best of luck though , I know how stressful this all is, even after mine I was rethinking some of my answers lol.


Thank you so much! Hope we can make it there!


----------



## gladysknight

Just interviewed with Shira-Lee and Matt! Both were so lovely and kind. We spoke about my visual submissions and past work, my inspirations and how I've been staying creative and engaged during Covid. Felt a bit short (just under 30 minutes) which is sparking anxiety but who knows!

Curious to know what people said in their thank you notes if you've sent them?


----------



## abu2030

nvf101 said:


> Hi there, Thanks for this info, really helpful and clarifying  Just had a couple of queries if that's still cool to ask:
> 
> I was just wondering if you'd be able to speak a little bit about the kinds of equipment available to CU students as each year progresses. There had been some mention of their camera range being a little lagging behind - but then also some people mentioning that they had recently invested in more up to date cameras/lenses. Of course cameras are not the be and end all but just wondering what is available to you guys in terms of actual equipment (in a non corona world).
> 
> Also just wondering how your classes on cinematography are. I was definitely drawn to CU for their storytelling, writer/director emphasis but also interested to know if they offer much practical/technical training in camera and lighting?


late to reply, sorry i've been swamped! 

@Holly.A gave a good breakdown of first year cameras. as you progress through the program you keep being given access to "better" cameras + lenses (you can pry that basic sony out of my cold dead hands tho) to match with the expanding scope of your films. I came in during fall 2019, and may understanding is they had just done a major overhaul on both production and post-production gear the summer before. before 2019 i understand that the scope had been quite limited. if you have more detailed questions about equipment hit me up. some stuff off the top of my head that we lack: gimbals/stabilizers, process trailers, underwater gear, drones, and cranes: these have to be rented externally but to be honest I haven't seen much need for them in my own or my classmates' work. 

so far i've seen two cinematography classes available, both electives. i took the first one (during covid) and it was a good overview course. I'm sure it'd be even better in person. as holly mentioned, you get those half-semester courses in your first semester plus the cine electives -- not sure if that's traditionally all we get or if we're missing out of some stuff due to covid. 

that said, i think it's important to note: Columbia is teaching you to direct (and write). You will learn basic sound/gaffing/editing/camera skills to pull off crewing on each other's sets and to maybe get you an entry level PA job in any of the key departments post-graduation. These skills will also help you be conversant with those departments on your needs as a professional director. But that's it. You're not going to come out a working editor or a star DP if you've never touched editing software or a camera before coming to Columbia...that stuff is just not the focus. hope that helps!


----------



## runningupthathill

abu2030 said:


> late to reply, sorry i've been swamped!
> 
> @Holly.A gave a good breakdown of first year cameras. as you progress through the program you keep being given access to "better" cameras + lenses (you can pry that basic sony out of my cold dead hands tho) to match with the expanding scope of your films. I came in during fall 2019, and may understanding is they had just done a major overhaul on both production and post-production gear the summer before. before 2019 i understand that the scope had been quite limited. if you have more detailed questions about equipment hit me up. some stuff off the top of my head that we lack: gimbals/stabilizers, process trailers, underwater gear, drones, and cranes: these have to be rented externally but to be honest I haven't seen much need for them in my own or my classmates' work.
> 
> so far i've seen two cinematography classes available, both electives. i took the first one (during covid) and it was a good overview course. I'm sure it'd be even better in person. as holly mentioned, you get those half-semester courses in your first semester plus the cine electives -- not sure if that's traditionally all we get or if we're missing out of some stuff due to covid.
> 
> that said, i think it's important to note: Columbia is teaching you to direct (and write). You will learn basic sound/gaffing/editing/camera skills to pull off crewing on each other's sets and to maybe get you an entry level PA job in any of the key departments post-graduation. These skills will also help you be conversant with those departments on your needs as a professional director. But that's it. You're not going to come out a working editor or a star DP if you've never touched editing software or a camera before coming to Columbia...that stuff is just not the focus. hope that helps!


Do you love the program overall?


----------



## abu2030

@runningupthathill 

Pre-COVID I was pretty in love. Do I love it now is a harder question to answer...I remain pretty obsessed with my screenwriting classes. I'm not sure about where I am directing-wise, but that might be due my personal lack of access to equipment and a crew. There's also been a couple of disappointing moments regarding inclusivity and anti-racism this past year that I've witnessed...it seems like the program is taking steps to address it but its hard to tell how much of that is real (albeit slow-moving) progress and how much of it is just lip service.

That said if I had the opportunity to do it all again the answer would still be a resounding yes.


----------



## Nathalie Granger

abu2030 said:


> @runningupthathill
> 
> Pre-COVID I was pretty in love. Do I love it now is a harder question to answer...I remain pretty obsessed with my screenwriting classes. I'm not sure about where I am directing-wise, but that might be due my personal lack of access to equipment and a crew. There's also been a couple of disappointing moments regarding inclusivity and anti-racism this past year that I've witnessed...it seems like the program is taking steps to address it but its hard to tell how much of that is real (albeit slow-moving) progress and how much of it is just lip service.
> 
> That said if I had the opportunity to do it all again the answer would still be a resounding yes.


So great to read you, Abu. These issues, related to inclusivity, diversity and anti-racism, are what most concerns me. Could you maybe just tell us a bit more about how does it works on your classes and between faculty members? And how diverse do you consider Columbia is with the students selection in terms of race, gender, social and international background? I know it is a lot to ask, but any information you can give would be really helpful to me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Byungseon

mahtubzare said:


> Does anyone have David and Eric's email addresses?
> 
> I just interviewed - they were great.
> 
> Thanks!


Me too! Eric gave me his email address. Yeah. They were so nice and great!


----------



## runningupthathill

abu2030 said:


> @runningupthathill
> 
> Pre-COVID I was pretty in love. Do I love it now is a harder question to answer...I remain pretty obsessed with my screenwriting classes. I'm not sure about where I am directing-wise, but that might be due my personal lack of access to equipment and a crew. There's also been a couple of disappointing moments regarding inclusivity and anti-racism this past year that I've witnessed...it seems like the program is taking steps to address it but its hard to tell how much of that is real (albeit slow-moving) progress and how much of it is just lip service.
> 
> That said if I had the opportunity to do it all again the answer would still be a resounding yes.


Thank you! It's so nice of you to take the time to answer all these questions for us anxious prospective students


----------



## abu2030

Nathalie Granger said:


> So great to read you, Abu. These issues, related to inclusivity, diversity and anti-racism, are what most concerns me. Could you maybe just tell us a bit more about how does it works on your classes and between faculty members? And how diverse do you consider Columbia is with the students selection in terms of race, gender, social and international background? I know it is a lot to ask, but any information you can give would be really helpful to me. Thanks a lot!



Regarding diversity of the student body: about half of my cohort is international. Counting is not my strong suit but there's a large amount of folks from China, maybe about 5-6 more people from other parts of Asia or who are Asian-American. There's maybe 6-8 Latinx folks (both international and American) and 6-8 Black folks. 5 people from Middle Eastern backgrounds? Again, it depends on how you count. I do not believe (could be wrong) there are any students whom identify as Indigenous in my cohort -- to the detriment of the program. Plenty of queer students in the program as well (and there's strong gay representation in the faculty as well). There's also a concerted effort to bring in students from otherwise diverse life experiences and -- in particular -- diverse tastes.

We are placed into our required classes (ie you don't register for them yourself), and I've been told by staff that there is a significant amount of effort put into making sure those classrooms are literally diverse: so you won't get all the horror writers in one classroom, for example. What this means from a racial inclusion perspective is that I'm frequently the only student of my ethnic background in my class (exceptions abound though, especially once students start trading classes with each other to better fit their schedules etc). That's all by design and is considered to be a good thing, but sometimes that means there's nobody in your workshop class particularly well-versed in the cinematic or cultural traditions you're invoking. It also means if there's something problematic going on in someone else's writing or in what's being shown or expressed otherwise in class, you might not have anybody to back you up.

I personally do not think the faculty is as diverse as it could be. They're working on it, but my opinion is that as a body it's too white and too male.

I will say that on a personal level, I've definitely found my people here -- people I count as friends and hope to count on as future collaborators. So if you're looking for community at Columbia, as I was, you can absolutely find it. I'm just not going to sit here and pretend it's a fully woke or anti-racist space.

If you have more questions please let me know.


----------



## Nathalie Granger

abu2030 said:


> Regarding diversity of the student body: about half of my cohort is international. Counting is not my strong suit but there's a large amount of folks from China, maybe about 5-6 more people from other parts of Asia or who are Asian-American. There's maybe 6-8 Latinx folks (both international and American) and 6-8 Black folks. 5 people from Middle Eastern backgrounds? Again, it depends on how you count. I do not believe (could be wrong) there are any students whom identify as Indigenous in my cohort -- to the detriment of the program. Plenty of queer students in the program as well (and there's strong gay representation in the faculty as well). There's also a concerted effort to bring in students from otherwise diverse life experiences and -- in particular -- diverse tastes.
> 
> We are placed into our required classes (ie you don't register for them yourself), and I've been told by staff that there is a significant amount of effort put into making sure those classrooms are literally diverse: so you won't get all the horror writers in one classroom, for example. What this means from a racial inclusion perspective is that I'm frequently the only student of my ethnic background in my class (exceptions abound though, especially once students start trading classes with each other to better fit their schedules etc). That's all by design and is considered to be a good thing, but sometimes that means there's nobody in your workshop class particularly well-versed in the cinematic or cultural traditions you're invoking. It also means if there's something problematic going on in someone else's writing or in what's being shown or expressed otherwise in class, you might not have anybody to back you up.
> 
> I personally do not think the faculty is as diverse as it could be. They're working on it, but my opinion is that as a body it's too white and too male.
> 
> I will say that on a personal level, I've definitely found my people here -- people I count as friends and hope to count on as future collaborators. So if you're looking for community at Columbia, as I was, you can absolutely find it. I'm just not going to sit here and pretend it's a fully woke or anti-racist space.
> 
> If you have more questions please let me know.


Thank you so much for taking the time to answer in a such careful way! You answered everything I wanted to know. It helps me a lot in having an idea about the school. I hope you are finding some joy in there, even though the difficult situation.


----------



## quarantini33

dare I ask.....anyone hear anything?!


----------



## aaaaa

quarantini33 said:


> dare I ask.....anyone hear anything?!


they still have interviews scheduled for Monday. I can't imagine they'd start admitting people before they even finished interviews.


----------



## Tianyu Yang

I know it’s the screenwriting/directing thread but just want to know if there’s anyone who got admitted by creative producing recently  are they still sending out decisions or we are just doomed if we do not get the phone call


----------



## anniewaits

You guys....Just got accepted into the Creative Producing Program! I'm stunned.  So don't lose hope yet! Lance called me today.


----------



## Cody Young

anniewaits said:


> You guys....Just got accepted into the Creative Producing Program! I'm stunned.  So don't lose hope yet! Lance called me today.


Congrats!


----------



## anniewaits

Cody Young said:


> Congrats!


Thank you! Does this mean we are classmates?


----------



## Cody Young

anniewaits said:


> Thank you! Does this mean we are classmates?


Possibly! I’m waiting to hear back from AFI, tomorrow, but as of right now that’s definitely where I’m leaning!


----------



## Chris W

Congrats @anniewaits !


----------



## jrchipper

Just finished my interview. I think I'm pretty late but does anybody on here still have yet to interview?


----------



## hugofaraco

jrchipper said:


> Just finished my interview. I think I'm pretty late but does anybody on here still have yet to interview?


I interviewed this morning with Shira-Lee Shalit and Matthew Fennell.


----------



## jrchipper

hugofaraco said:


> I interviewed this morning with Shira-Lee Shalit and Matthew Fennell.


Same! They were really nice.


----------



## BananaFishman

jrchipper said:


> Just finished my interview. I think I'm pretty late but does anybody on here still have yet to interview?


I just finished my interview with Shira-Lee & Matthew as well! Does anyone have their email addresses?


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Guys, do you think there's any chance for us to hearing from them this week? I am almost eating my whole hand with this anxiety! 🤪


----------



## jrchipper

Nathalie Granger said:


> Guys, do you think there's any chance for us to hearing from them this week? I am almost eating my whole hand this with anxiety! 🤪


----------



## Lorelai

Hello! I interviewed with Christina and Elizabeth this afternoon. I remember March 15 was the last interview date on my options.


----------



## runningupthathill

Anyone else have an interview lined up?


----------



## madawon

Lorelai said:


> Hello! I interviewed with Christina and Elizabeth this afternoon. I remember March 15 was the last interview date on my options.


What was Elizabeth's last name? Trying to remember


----------



## madawon

Are people writing thank you notes to their interviewers? I can't find their addresses but I'd love to thank them.


----------



## runningupthathill

Nathalie Granger said:


> Guys, do you think there's any chance for us to hearing from them this week? I am almost eating my whole hand with this anxiety! 🤪


I think next week  but i'm optimistic


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I can’t rest


----------



## Lorelai

madawon said:


> What was Elizabeth's last name? Trying to remember


I believe it's King. But I didn't find her name on the faculty page, not sure if they outsourced the interviews...


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Lorelai said:


> I believe it's King. But I didn't find her name on the faculty page, not sure if they outsourced the interviews...


it's Kling. but her email is not in the directory because she's new faculty I think.


----------



## isla

Did anyone else have Rania and Jon?


----------



## Xinhui Wang

My interview is on March 16! I think I’m the last one to have the interview. So nervous right now!


----------



## Lorelai

Bergmanbaby said:


> it's Kling. but her email is not in the directory because she's new faculty I think.


That makes sense! I wondered why I found nothing googling Elizabeth King 😅


----------



## anniewaits

Nathalie Granger said:


> Guys, do you think there's any chance for us to hearing from them this week? I am almost eating my whole hand with this anxiety! 🤪


Yes


----------



## mcama

anniewaits said:


> Yes


I believe they’ve been telling people early April


----------



## runningupthathill

mcama said:


> I believe they’ve been telling people early April


I was told “towards the end of the month” and historically they’ve notified accepted applicants in March


----------



## runningupthathill

Does anyone have any insight into the admission process? Specifically, do the interviewers make the final decisions or does an independent committee make the final decisions? I know each school has a different process.


----------



## mcama

runningupthathill said:


> Does anyone have any insight into the admission process? Specifically, do the interviewers make the final decisions or does an independent committee make the final decisions? I know each school has a different process.


I am curious about this too. I wonder how much the interview is weighted as opposed to submission materials.


----------



## Talia

Hey，I just finished the interview！I thought I was the last one？


----------



## runningupthathill

Talia said:


> Hey，I just finished the interview！I thought I was the last one？


Nice! Who did you interview with? Did they say you were the last one?


----------



## Talia

runningupthathill said:


> Nice! Who did you interview with? Did they say you were the last one?


Nope. I interviewed with Eric, I think. They are nice !


----------



## Mohammed

Does anybody have idea about when they started rolling out their decisions last year?


----------



## Chris W

Mohammed said:


> Does anybody have idea about when they started rolling out their decisions last year?








						Admissions Statistics for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

Hi!  Did your interviewers give you e-mails from alumni so that you could ask them about housing and life in New York?


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

I am just checking to see if they always give this emails on the interview or if it could probably mean something! :O


----------



## svgis

mustafa89 said:


> I am just checking to see if they always give this emails on the interview or if it could probably mean something! :O


I was given emails in mine — but it was because I was given a list of movies they thought I’d dig and wanted to know my opinion on them (they were sick). We also went way over time though, and weren’t able to get to all of my questions.

At the time I took it as a sign things went really well, but it seems like everyone’s interviews have been good so I’m trying not to read into it.


----------



## mcama

svgis said:


> I was given emails in mine — but it was because I was given a list of movies they thought I’d dig and wanted to know my opinion on them (they were sick). We also went way over time though, and weren’t able to get to all of my questions.
> 
> At the time I took it as a sign things went really well, but it seems like everyone’s interviews have been good so I’m trying not to read into it.



I was given stuff to watch too and read. Think it also was a good sign.


----------



## mahtubzare

mcama said:


> I was given stuff to watch too and read. Think it also was a good sign.


Gah who did you interview with?


----------



## mahtubzare

mahtubzare said:


> Gah who did you interview with?


I was given none of that now I’m stressed. Sigh.


----------



## mcama

mahtubzare said:


> Gah who did you interview with?



Eric & David.


----------



## It_movie

I’m guessing all interviews are over now?


----------



## Mohammed

Hello All,

Is there any direct number to reach the admissions department? The number on the website always directs me to the voice mail. I need to speak to someone from the admissions department. Kindly provide me if anyone has one. Thank you.


----------



## Mohammed

Are there any international students in the thread, who received an interview request or the acceptance?


----------



## ss01

Does anyone know a way you can watch some of thesis projects of Columbia mfa students?


----------



## its_me_mari

Mohammed said:


> Are there any international students in the thread, who received an interview request or the acceptance?


Meeee! I’m from Brazil 🙋‍♀️ 
Got an interview request last month.


----------



## hugofaraco

ss01 said:


> Does anyone know a way you can watch some of thesis projects of Columbia mfa students?











						Tangles and Knots by Renée Marie Petropoulos // Drama // Directors Notes
					

Learn why director Renée Marie Petropoulos wants to spark "provocative internal dialogue" in audiences with her challenging short 'Tangles and Knots'.




					directorsnotes.com
				













						Night Swim by Victoria Rivera // Drama // Short Film // Directors Notes
					

Victoria Rivera talks flawed protagonists, the morality of inaction and making audiences uncomfortably complicit in her gut punch of a short 'Night Swim'.




					directorsnotes.com
				













						Kanarí by Erlendur Sveinsson | Short Film Drama - Directors Notes
					

Erlendur Sveinsson explains how a shocking life experience led to the creation of 'Kanarí', an immersive, subjective exploration of the human condition.




					directorsnotes.com


----------



## hugofaraco

ss01 said:


> Does anyone know a way you can watch some of thesis projects of Columbia mfa students?















						Premiere: Girl Friend by Chloe Sarbib // Drama // Directors Notes
					

Chloe Sarbib explores the emotional confusion caused by the shifting dynamics of a lifelong friendship in coming of age LGBTQ short 'Girl Friend'.




					directorsnotes.com


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

Mohammed said:


> Are there any international students in the thread, who received an interview request or the acceptance?


Hi! Yes! I'm from Colombia (Latin America). I had my interview at the beginning of March


----------



## Your Actual Dad

Mohammed said:


> Are there any international students in the thread, who received an interview request or the acceptance?


I'm an accepted (deferred) student


----------



## mahtubzare

Are people receiving acceptances today???!! domestic students or just international?


----------



## judypoovy

silvercolored said:


> I'm an accepted (deferred) student


As in you were accepted last year and you deferred?


----------



## mcama

No one got accepted today. I believe this is just miscommunication.


----------



## aaaaa

This forum needs some wine...or some drugs...or both.


----------



## runningupthathill

aaaaa said:


> This forum needs some wine...or some drugs...or both.


We’ll be the most neurotic cohort the school has ever seen


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

mahtubzare said:


> Are people receiving acceptances today???!! domestic students or just international?


No, someone asked about international students Interviews. But nothing about receiving acceptances yet.


----------



## Your Actual Dad

judypoovy said:


> As in you were accepted last year and you deferred?


Yes


----------



## judypoovy

silvercolored said:


> Yes


Did you have to reapply? Or is your spot guaranteed?


----------



## Your Actual Dad

mahtubzare said:


> Are people receiving acceptances today???!! domestic students or just international?


No, someone asked if there were any accepted international students, and I mentioned I’m accepted but deferred (from last year). Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Your Actual Dad

judypoovy said:


> Did you have to reapply? Or is your spot guaranteed?


Because of the epidemic, they gave us the option to defer last year, and some of us did, so those spots are guaranteed. I know someone missed the deferral deadline and is reapplying, though.


----------



## Talia

silvercolored said:


> Because of the epidemic, they gave us the option to defer last year, and some of us did, so those spots are guaranteed. I know someone missed the deferral deadline and is reapplying, though.


Is that mean they will accept less people in this year？But what if some of us want to defer to 2022 too...hhh...


----------



## Tianyu Yang

aaaaa said:


> This forum needs some wine...or some drugs...or both.


No Drug, No Art.


----------



## Your Actual Dad

Talia said:


> Is that mean they will accept less people in this year？But what if some of us want to defer to 2022 too...hhh...


I don't know how it will impact the numbers accepted, but I don't believe they intend on allowing deferrals again. Last year, people applied before Covid existed--this year everyone knows what they're signing up for.


----------



## mahtubzare

why won't they accept me alreadyyyyyyyyyyyy😢im losing my mind


----------



## mahtubzare

mahtubzare said:


> why won't they accept me alreadyyyyyyyyyyyy😢im losing my mind


and im the only idiot who posted my real name on here. Hoping we're all classmates next year <3


----------



## Chris W

mahtubzare said:


> and im the only idiot who posted my real name on here. Hoping we're all classmates next year <3


You can change your username FYI



			https://www.filmschool.org/account/account-details


----------



## Byungseon

mahtubzare said:


> and im the only idiot who posted my real name on here. Hoping we're all classmates next year <3


you are not alone lol


----------



## Chris W

Byungseon said:


> you are not alone lol


I put a notice under the user name creation field but 🤷‍♂️

This is what it says:

"This is the name that will be shown next to your posts, comments, reviews, and applications. You do not have to use your full name and it can be anything at all. (It may be changed later)"

Should I tweak it?

You can change your username though in your settings. It's pretty simple.


----------



## runningupthathill

Looks like notifications have never gone out over the weekend so we can breathe easy til next week haha


----------



## catmom




----------



## It_movie

Do you think we’ll get notified next week???


----------



## ss01

Hope so, last year peeps started hearing back from March 24th onwards


----------



## Talia

runningupthathill said:


> Looks like notifications have never gone out over the weekend so we can breathe easy til next week haha


Killing me...


----------



## Talia

ss01 said:


> Hope so, last year peeps started hearing back from March 24th onwards


Really？So will it be one day or more day？


----------



## runningupthathill

Talia said:


> Killing me...


Oops jk, some people heard back on the weekend in 2015 and 2018 😬 but I still don’t think it’s going to happen this weekend


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Something tell we will begin to hear back from Monday on. But till there I will be already got mad 🤡. Lol.


----------



## It_movie

Is it true that they’ll take 50% of the student they interview?


----------



## mcama

Not sure who gave those stats.

But if you look in the tracker, they don't deny that many who interview. That said, there's no way to know how accurate that is relative to the total pool. It's only relative to those that take the time to update their app or put it in period.

This year will be curious as they have deferrals from last year. Makes the total acceptance pool smaller, but it doesn't appear the total interview pool is smaller than years past.


----------



## runningupthathill

mcama said:


> Not sure who gave those stats.
> 
> But if you look in the tracker, they don't deny that many who interview. That said, there's no way to know how accurate that is relative to the total pool. It's only relative to those that take the time to update their app or put it in period.
> 
> This year will be curious as they have deferrals from last year. Makes the total acceptance pool smaller, but it doesn't appear the total interview pool is smaller than years past.


I noticed that too. They hardly ever outright reject people after interviews, if anything people end up on the waitlist. I did see on a previous thread that someone said it's the rumor on the street that they interview double the number of slots but that's not confirmed.


----------



## runningupthathill

runningupthathill said:


> I noticed that too. They hardly ever outright reject people after interviews, if anything people end up on the waitlist. I did see on a previous thread that someone said it's the rumor on the street that they interview double the number of slots but that's not confirmed.


Also, has anyone gotten any more views on vimeo from them? If not, it makes me think that the interviewers have the last say and the applications don't get kicked up to an independent committee for final judgment. It would certainly make the decision a little more predictable if it didn't have to pass through another stage.


----------



## It_movie

I surely hope that they take everyone that they interviewed loooool


----------



## It_movie

runningupthathill said:


> Also, has anyone gotten any more views on vimeo from them? If not, it makes me think that the interviewers have the last say and the applications don't get kicked up to an independent committee for final judgment. It would certainly make the decision a little more predictable if it didn't have to pass through another stage.


Independent committee??? What’s that


----------



## mcama

It_movie said:


> I surely hope that they take everyone that they interviewed loooool



they aren't. harsh truth, but the reality nonetheless.


----------



## runningupthathill

It_movie said:


> Independent committee??? What’s that


All the schools have a different process and some probably pass the applications back to an admissions committee to make the final decisions after the interviewers make their recommendations.


----------



## svgis

runningupthathill said:


> Also, has anyone gotten any more views on vimeo from them? If not, it makes me think that the interviewers have the last say and the applications don't get kicked up to an independent committee for final judgment. It would certainly make the decision a little more predictable if it didn't have to pass through another stage.


I kinda doubt that there's an independent committee given how involved some of the interviewers seem to be (like Eric calling those accepted). But at the same time it sounds like everyones interview was fantastic, so I don't know how much importance can be put on our interviews feeling good.


----------



## runningupthathill

svgis said:


> I kinda doubt that there's an independent committee given how involved some of the interviewers seem to be (like Eric calling those accepted). But at the same time it sounds like everyones interview was fantastic, so I don't know how much importance can be put on our interviews feeling good.


Those are definitely valid points.


----------



## svgis

runningupthathill said:


> Those are definitely valid points.


I was over the moon after the interview, but as time has gone on my confidence has waned a bit. Starting to think this is going to be much more of a crap shoot than I initially thought.


----------



## runningupthathill

svgis said:


> I was over the moon after the interview, but as time has gone on my confidence has waned a bit. Starting to think this is going to be much more of a crap shoot than I initially thought.


It's okay, I think we're all going through the same thing! I have a feeling we'll start hearing back tues or wed. And then it'll be another infernal waiting game when we don't all hear back at the same time, haha.


----------



## Chris W

It_movie said:


> I surely hope that they take everyone that they interviewed loooool


Take the total number of applications on the tracker that were admitted after interview for Columbia and divide it by the total for all prefixes that have interview in it.

That'll get you the percentage of applications that were admitted after interview.


----------



## mcama

What I am really curious about is if there is any sort of correlation between acceptance and where your interview availability was. For example, I was only given two dates and they were the week after we were notified. Others had avails for only two or three days in mid-March. 

In these instances we had the same interviewers. But again, this is just idle time and looking for any sense of direction lol


----------



## It_movie

mcama said:


> What I am really curious about is if there is any sort of correlation between acceptance and where your interview availability was. For example, I was only given two dates and they were the week after we were notified. Others had avails for only two or three days in mid-March.
> 
> In these instances we had the same interviewers. But again, this is just idle time and looking for any sense of direction lol


I don’t think so. Only people who reviewed your materials would interview you. It’s probably just based on their availabilities


----------



## runningupthathill

mcama said:


> What I am really curious about is if there is any sort of correlation between acceptance and where your interview availability was. For example, I was only given two dates and they were the week after we were notified. Others had avails for only two or three days in mid-March.
> 
> In these instances we had the same interviewers. But again, this is just idle time and looking for any sense of direction lol


I don't think there's any correlation between interview availability and acceptance, but I do have a feeling that they pair people up with interviewers based on similar interests. Or I'd even venture to say that faculty on the committee might express interest in certain candidates and want to interview them so they work around their schedule.


----------



## mcama

Well, this week hopefully we'll all know something. Let's see how it shakes out.


----------



## runningupthathill

Out of curiosity, did anyone interview with Bette Gordon? I would've loved the opportunity to chat with her!


----------



## svgis

runningupthathill said:


> Out of curiosity, did anyone interview with Bette Gordon? I would've loved the opportunity to chat with her!


Same — I was hoping to meet her too!! I saw Variety a couple months ago and was obsessed.


----------



## abu2030

svgis said:


> I kinda doubt that there's an independent committee given how involved some of the interviewers seem to be (like Eric calling those accepted). But at the same time it sounds like everyones interview was fantastic, so I don't know how much importance can be put on our interviews feeling good.


Faculty makes the admissions decisions. It’s one of the things that sets them apart form other schools.


----------



## Chris W

abu2030 said:


> Faculty makes the admissions decisions. It’s one of the things that sets them apart form other schools.


I'm pretty sure USC does this too.


----------



## mcama

abu2030 said:


> Faculty makes the admissions decisions. It’s one of the things that sets them apart form other schools.



Is it simply your interviewers or the faculty as a whole? Or is there a certain amount of the faculty that participate?


----------



## runningupthathill

abu2030 said:


> Faculty makes the admissions decisions. It’s one of the things that sets them apart form other schools.


Thank you for the info!!! That's good to know


----------



## jackyD

I did not get an interview with Columbia. Should I consider this a definite NO?


----------



## Chris W

jackyD said:


> I did not get an interview with Columbia. Should I consider this a definite NO?


Probably 99.99% chance it's a no unfortunately.

No accepted applications to Columbia in our tracker without an interview.

Here's our acceptance data page:






						Admissions Statistics for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## jackyD

Chris W said:


> Probably 99.99% chance it's a no unfortunately.
> 
> No accepted applications to Columbia in our tracker without an interview.
> 
> Here's our acceptance data page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admissions Statistics for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)
> 
> 
> Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


Yeah, that's what I thought. Thank you.


----------



## aaaaa

runningupthathill said:


> Out of curiosity, did anyone interview with Bette Gordon? I would've loved the opportunity to chat with her!


I did!


----------



## runningupthathill

aaaaa said:


> I did!


That's super cool! How was it?


----------



## aaaaa

runningupthathill said:


> That's super cool! How was it?


She was cool! The interview was very much a conversation. They pretty much told me Columbia isn’t the place for my particular aspirations. But I still enjoyed the time with them. Bette was very down to earth


----------



## Homanath

marianass45 said:


> Meeee! I’m from Brazil 🙋‍♀️
> Got an interview request last month.


Me ! From Nepal. Interview was last month. Waiting..waiting 🤯🤯


----------



## JeanTrier

aaaaa said:


> She was cool! The interview was very much a conversation. They pretty much told me Columbia isn’t the place for my particular aspirations. But I still enjoyed the time with them. Bette was very down to earth


Can I please ask what did you talk about your aspiration tho，thank you.


----------



## JeanTrier

aaaaa said:


> She was cool! The interview was very much a conversation. They pretty much told me Columbia isn’t the place for my particular aspirations. But I still enjoyed the time with them. Bette was very down to earth


Can I plz ask what didi you talk about your aspiration tho？


----------



## jrchipper

Pretty sure this week is THE week. Stay sane guys.


----------



## Chris W

Who knows? Certainly seems like it _could_ be based on information in our database.


----------



## Jinna Dee

jrchipper said:


> Pretty sure this week is THE week. Stay sane guys.


Did you hear anything yet? Cuz Eric told me it would be early April due to COVID...


----------



## It_movie

jrchipper said:


> Pretty sure this week is THE week. Stay sane guys.


Or next week? I just don’t want to give myself false hope lol


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

I was told "by the end of the month". The thing is that next week is still "by the end of the month" 😱😱😱


----------



## Jinna Dee

SwimmingInTheAir said:


> I was told "by the end of the month". The thing is that next week is still "by the end of the month" 😱😱😱


Next week is both the end of the month and early April... Did you also ask them during the interview? or via email? I asked Eric during the interview (Mar 9)


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

Jinna Dee said:


> Next week is both the end of the month and early April... Did you also ask them during the interview? or via email? I asked Eric during the interview (Mar 9)


During the interview (March 4)


----------



## Nathalie Granger

I would guess (and hope) they are announcing it this week, as the producing people already got answers. but maybe it is just my anxiety holding on some hope...


----------



## runningupthathill

SwimmingInTheAir said:


> I was told "by the end of the month". The thing is that next week is still "by the end of the month" 😱😱😱


Me too!


----------



## runningupthathill

Historically, it looks like the very latest applicants have been notified is the 28th. Interviews went on until the 18th last year and applicants were notified as early as the 24th.


----------



## aaaaa

Kai Luo said:


> Can I plz ask what didi you talk about your aspiration tho？


I want to go into television writing. So, they were honest that Columbia is more for indie film. They were very honest and upfront that Columbia probably wasn’t the right place for me. Even though I thought going there would set me apart in the competitive tv market. They brought up “if you want a hamburger you go to a hamburger place.” It was still a nice interview. But I know I’ll be rejected.


----------



## svgis

aaaaa said:


> I want to go into television writing. So, they were honest that Columbia is more for indie film. They were very honest and upfront that Columbia probably wasn’t the right place for me. Even though I thought going there would set me apart in the competitive tv market. They brought up “if you want a hamburger you go to a hamburger place.” It was still a nice interview. But I know I’ll be rejected.


Oh dang. I was told the program is pretty fluid and would set me up to pursue either/both television and independent film.

I’m not gunning to be a ride or die tv writer but that’s good to know.


----------



## mahtubzare

I’m dying. Plz someone call me.


----------



## Chris W

mahtubzare said:


> I’m dying. Plz someone call me.


----------



## Chris W

mahtubzare said:


> I’m dying. Plz someone call me.


And yes I can imagine the wait is excruciating.


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

How are international students notified that they were accepted or denied? By email or just the application platform?


----------



## Your Actual Dad

SwimmingInTheAir said:


> How are international students notified that they were accepted or denied? By email or just the application platform?


They'll call you or email you asking you to call them, from my experience.


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

silvercolored said:


> They'll call you or email you asking you to call them, from my experience.


Thanks!


----------



## Talia

silvercolored said:


> They'll call you or email you asking you to call them, from my experience.


seems like second interview...horrible...


----------



## Nathalie Granger

helloooo. guess who is getting each day crazier?  🤪  Is anyone getting to do anything other than keep looking to the phone and emails a thousand times per second? please, call us!!!!


----------



## mcama

Just telling myself it'll be next week lol


----------



## isla

mcama said:


> Just telling myself it'll be next week lol


Same, haha


----------



## Byungseon

Nathalie Granger said:


> helloooo. guess who is getting each day crazier?  🤪  Is anyone getting to do anything other than keep looking to the phone and emails a thousand times per second? please, call us!!!!


I have never checked my emails this often lol


----------



## Nathalie Granger

isla said:


> Same, haha


I think it's healthier. and I've been trying really hard to believe in it... But it isn't working. 🤷‍♀️🤣


----------



## Bergmanbaby

What if they meant the last week of March starting next week on the 29th? I can’t handle this anymore lol


----------



## It_movie

Not to sound like a snob but I think next next Monday (April 5) is still early April?? It might turn into a long wait


----------



## mahtubzare

It_movie said:


> Not to sound like a snob but I think next next Monday (April 5) is still early April?? It might turn into a long wait


I won't make it if that's the case


----------



## mahtubzare

this thread got dark quickly.


----------



## dandaniel

Hi everyone. thought I'd let you know I just got accepted for directing/screenwriting MFA. Got an email which asked me to call and then they tell you you're in. I am international. I assume people will be hearing this week. Good luck!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Congrats!!!


----------



## Nathalie Granger

dandaniel said:


> Hi everyone. thought I'd let you know I just got accepted for directing/screenwriting MFA. Got an email which asked me to call and then they tell you you're in. I am international. I assume people will be hearing this week. Good luck!


yeyyy! congrats!! and thank you for letting us know!!!


----------



## svgis

I just got the call from Eric!!! I'm in!


----------



## runningupthathill

Accepted with a scholarship  the calls are coming in!!! Stay patient and hopeful everyone!!


----------



## Chris W

dandaniel said:


> Hi everyone. thought I'd let you know I just got accepted for directing/screenwriting MFA. Got an email which asked me to call and then they tell you you're in. I am international. I assume people will be hearing this week. Good luck!





svgis said:


> I just got the call from Eric!!! I'm in!



CONGRATS!!! 

Be sure to add or update your applications in the tracker.  






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




And you can join private Columbia group and forum on this page here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Columbia University


----------



## catmom

Congrats everyone who got in so far!!


----------



## Your Actual Dad

dandaniel said:


> Hi everyone. thought I'd let you know I just got accepted for directing/screenwriting MFA. Got an email which asked me to call and then they tell you you're in. I am international. I assume people will be hearing this week. Good luck!


Congrats! See you in the fall!


----------



## Your Actual Dad

svgis said:


> I just got the call from Eric!!! I'm in!


Congrats! See you in class!


----------



## Your Actual Dad

runningupthathill said:


> Accepted with a scholarship  the calls are coming in!!! Stay patient and hopeful everyone!!


Congrats soon-to-be classmate!


----------



## mahtubzare

are your application pages already updated to say you've been accepted online?


----------



## runningupthathill

silvercolored said:


> Congrats soon-to-be classmate!


Congrats to YOU!!! I'm so happy for everyone!! See you in the fall ))


----------



## judypoovy

If next person who gets a call wants to do a solid & ask if all decisions are coming out today that would be....truly iconic!!!!


----------



## Byungseon

I made it!! I just called Eric!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## judypoovy

Byungseon said:


> I made it!! I just called Eric!!!!! Yay!!!!!


Congrats!! What time did you receive your emai?


----------



## judypoovy

svgis said:


> I just got the call from Eric!!! I'm in!


Congrats! What time did he send the email? Wondering if they do it all at once or over the course of the day


----------



## Your Actual Dad

Byungseon said:


> I made it!! I just called Eric!!!!! Yay!!!!!


Congratulations! See you in class!


----------



## mahtubzare

Byungseon said:


> I made it!! I just called Eric!!!!! Yay!!!!!


Did your application status online change?

Thanks!


----------



## Byungseon

judypoovy said:


> Congrats!! What time did you receive your emai?


At 3:00 pm!!


----------



## Byungseon

mahtubzare said:


> Did your application status online change?
> 
> Thanks!


Not yet! I assume it's gonna be updated once we received the email from the school officially


----------



## mahtubzare

Byungseon said:


> Not yet! I assume it's gonna be updated once we received the email from the school officially


Makes sense thank you so muhc!


----------



## It_movie

Congrats! For those of you who got a call from Eric, did you interview with Eric?


----------



## meep

i got in!!!


----------



## judypoovy

abo said:


> i got in!!!


congrats! What time were you notified?


----------



## meep

judypoovy said:


> congrats! What time were you notified?


about ten minuets ago


----------



## svgis

It_movie said:


> Congrats! For those of you who got a call from Eric, did you interview with Eric?


Yes - he and David were my interviewers! And I got the call at 1pm central time.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Did you guys get offered scholarships?


----------



## meep

Bergmanbaby said:


> Did you guys get offered scholarships?


got a $20k scholarship


----------



## Nathalie Granger

abo said:


> got a $20k scholarship


congratulations! is it by year or semester?


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

judypoovy said:


> Congrats! What time did he send the email? Wondering if they do it all at once or over the course of the day


I have this same question! They do it all in the same day?? or can we be hearing during all the week?


----------



## Your Actual Dad

abo said:


> i got in!!!


Congrats! See you in the fall!


----------



## Byungseon

.


----------



## Byungseon

Is there anybody who currently lives in NY?


----------



## penelope

Hey guys! I've been lurking on here for quite some time! I got the call from Eric about 20 min ago. I interviewed with him and David. Still in shock, honestly! Hang in there!!!


----------



## Your Actual Dad

penelope said:


> Hey guys! I've been lurking on here for quite some time! I got the call from Eric about 20 min ago. I interviewed with him and David. Still in shock, honestly! Hang in there!!!


Congratulations soon-to-be classmate!


----------



## Chris W

Byungseon said:


> I made it!! I just called Eric!!!!! Yay!!!!!





abo said:


> i got in!!!





penelope said:


> Hey guys! I've been lurking on here for quite some time! I got the call from Eric about 20 min ago. I interviewed with him and David. Still in shock, honestly! Hang in there!!!


CONGRATS!!! 🎉

Be sure to add or update your applications to the database.  Also here's the link to access the Columbia private forums.


----------



## quarantini33

Got the call  I am so relieved and in shock.


----------



## Chris W

quarantini33 said:


> Got the call  I am so relieved and in shock.


Congrats! ---> Be sure to add or update your applications to the database.  Also here's the link to access the Columbia private forums.

That's so awesome. :0


----------



## cawheeler

Just got the call from Eric that I’m in! Can’t believe it!!


----------



## Byungseon

cawheeler said:


> Just got the call from Eric that I’m in! Can’t believe it!!


Congrats!!🥳


----------



## Your Actual Dad

quarantini33 said:


> Got the call  I am so relieved and in shock.


Congratulations! See you in class


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

Hi! Was everyone who is already accepted interviewed by Eric?


----------



## judypoovy

Just got the call, no email! I'm in with a scholarship. Good luck to you all - it sounds like he's doing it one by one so don't lose hope!!!


----------



## madawon

judypoovy said:


> Just got the call, no email! I'm in with a scholarship. Good luck to you all - it sounds like he's doing it one by one so don't lose hope!!!


Who did you interview with!


----------



## madawon

madawon said:


> Who did you interview with!


Congrats!!


----------



## mcama

Do you think it’s the end of the calls?


----------



## quarantini33

anyone else get a call but no email yet?!? I need this in writing lol I wonder when’s an appropriate time to pester for it..


----------



## svgis

quarantini33 said:


> anyone else get a call but no email yet?!? I need this in writing lol I wonder when’s an appropriate time to pester for it..


I got a call with no email! Eric said to expect emails/physical mail in the next couple days.


----------



## quarantini33

mcama said:


> Do you think it’s the end of the calls?


Im not sure. I know for creative producing calls came out during the span of a couple days


svgis said:


> I got a call with no email!


congrats


----------



## Chris W

quarantini33 said:


> anyone else get a call but no email yet?!? I need this in writing lol I wonder when’s an appropriate time to pester for it..



If they called you to tell you you're in you're in. They're not going to be like...


----------



## judypoovy

Did anyone get a call with no email? I got a call from Eric but it sounds like he emailed everyone else first?


----------



## quarantini33

judypoovy said:


> Did anyone get a call with no email? I got a call from Eric but it sounds like he emailed everyone else first?


I didn’t get an email as well


----------



## judypoovy

quarantini33 said:


> I didn’t get an email as well


I wonder if it's because I truly picked up on the first ring lol


----------



## judypoovy

madawon said:


> Who did you interview with!


I interviewed with Keola and Trey!


----------



## ezli

Has anyone who interviewed with Matt and Shira-Lee heard back yet?


----------



## Homanath

ezli said:


> Has anyone who interviewed with Matt and Shira-Lee heard back yet?


I don’t remember with whom I interviewed with 😀😀 totally got mad...still hoping. Let’s wait until tomorrow..!!


----------



## Jinna Dee

i was told the decision is going to be made in early April...  was that a bad sign? will I receive rejection letter in April... should I just email Eric another script to appeal him😭


----------



## Jinna Dee

Jinna Dee said:


> i was told the decision is going to be made in early April...  was that a bad sign? will I receive rejection letter in April... should I just email Eric another script to appeal him😭


i want to do something other than waiting, but I don't know what to do😭 I've rejected by all the other schools i applied. Columbia is my only hope😭


----------



## Patty Wee

Jinna Dee said:


> i want to do something other than waiting, but I don't know what to do😭 I've rejected by all the other schools i applied. Columbia is my only hope😭


Yeah, got rejected everywhere else except for Columbia as well, really hoping for some good news 😫😫😫. Is it a good idea to email them scripts tho?


----------



## Chris W

Patty Wee said:


> Yeah, got rejected everywhere else except for Columbia as well, really hoping for some good news 😫😫😫. Is it a good idea to email them scripts tho?


Email them more things? 

No. I think the die is cast. It is what it is at this point. If you don't get in you can always work on your writing and apply again next year.

Ain't over yet.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

What a beautiful morning to start neurotically refreshing my email 🌼


----------



## Nick Z

Ĵust called Eric！I‘m in！ The notification is continuing, so don't lose hope!


----------



## Homanath

Nick Z said:


> Ĵust called Eric！I‘m in！ The notification is continuing, so don't lose hope!


Oh really???


----------



## Homanath

Homanath said:


> Oh really???


Congratulations 😀😀


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Nick Z said:


> Ĵust called Eric！I‘m in！ The notification is continuing, so don't lose hope!


Who’d you interview with?


----------



## Nick Z

Bergmanbaby said:


> Who’d you interview with?


Eric and David


----------



## VegaZ

Nick Z said:


> Eric and David


wow congrats! when did you interview? did they email you before you got a call？


----------



## Nathalie Granger

So happy for you, who got accepted, guys!!! Congratulations!!! Trying to not lose hope yet, but anxiety on top here.   But, what will be, will be. Let's try to just not freak out if we're not accept, please! there's always a second chance somewhere.♥️


----------



## Nick Z

VegaZ said:


> 哇，恭喜！你什么时候面试的？他们在您接到电话之前给您发送电子邮件了吗？


3.2 and yes I got email fist


----------



## Chris W

Nick Z said:


> Ĵust called Eric！I‘m in！ The notification is continuing, so don't lose hope!


Congrats! That's awesome.


----------



## mcama

Nick Z said:


> Ĵust called Eric！I‘m in！ The notification is continuing, so don't lose hope!


You got an email this morning?


----------



## runningupthathill

Has anyone received their official letter yet? Or know when they're sending them out?


----------



## penelope

runningupthathill said:


> Has anyone received their official letter yet? Or know when they're sending them out?


I haven't! But based on what Eric said, I'd say in the next couple of days.


----------



## moonwriter

Anyone else received an email or call today? I feel like I'm going out of my mind refreshing my email. For those who received acceptances, did any of you interview with Hilary and Adam? 

Congrats to everyone who's been accepted!


----------



## It_movie

Did anyone who interviewed on March 11 or after receive the call?


----------



## Talia

It_movie said:


> Did anyone who interviewed on March 11 or after receive the call?


Mine 3.17，no message…


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

Do you think they are done making acceptance calls?


----------



## moonwriter

God, I hope Eric's just busy teaching or something and that there'll still be acceptance calls going out.


----------



## Homanath

moonwriter said:


> God, I hope Eric's just busy teaching or something and that there'll still be acceptance calls going out.


I have same situation but you made me laugh 😆😆


----------



## runningupthathill

To anyone who received a scholarship: do you know if it’s for 2 years or 3 years? I forgot to ask!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I can’t imagine the calls are over. It seems like everyone who got in so far were interviewed by Eric and David and Trey and Keola.


----------



## It_movie

Anyone here interviewed by Ton Kalin?


----------



## runningupthathill

It_movie said:


> Anyone here interviewed by Ton Kalin?


I didn't but that's super cool if you did!!! I'm excited to meet him


----------



## Byungseon

runningupthathill said:


> To anyone who received a scholarship: do you know if it’s for 2 years or 3 years? I forgot to ask!


As I heard, it covers 2yrs. And if I'm not mistaken, the last year doesn't have tuition so, you need to pay for fees such as medical insurance, and etc.


----------



## twells881

It_movie said:


> Anyone here interviewed by Ton Kalin?


Yes I was interviewed by Tom and Michelle Palermo.


----------



## twells881

It_movie said:


> Anyone here interviewed by Ton Kalin?


I interviewed with Tom and Michelle Palermo.


----------



## dintaifung

judypoovy said:


> luck to you





twells881 said:


> I interviewed with Tom and Michelle Palermo.


Me too, with Tom and Michelle, on March, 10.


----------



## ThereLately

It_movie said:


> Anyone here interviewed by Ton Kalin?


I was also interviewed by Tom Kalin and Michelle Palermo


----------



## Veer

Anyone who was interviewed by Professor Katherine and David?


----------



## It_movie

ThereLately said:


> I was also interviewed by Tom Kalin and Michelle Palermo


Have you heard back anything??


----------



## jackyD

Congratulations to all of you that got in! If any of you guys would ever be willing to share your applications- I know this is a lot to ask- I would really love to see the kind of work you all submitted. I worked for months and months on my application and I thought it was really good, but I never even got an interview. It's really hard not knowing what it was about my work that wasn't Columbia material. I don't know what lesson to take away from this experience. It's particularly painful that I live right next to Columbia but won't get to attend.


----------



## ThereLately

It_movie said:


> Have you heard back anything??


I have not. And I'm getting more spam calls than usual today which is upsetting


----------



## mcama

Haven't heard a thing and this was the school I felt best about. Was interviewed by Eric and David.

Is what it is I suppose. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Guys I really don’t think it’s over. Has anyone else who got in interviewed with someone other than Eric or trey


----------



## mcama

Bergmanbaby said:


> Guys I really don’t think it’s over. Has anyone else who got in interviewed with someone other than Eric or trey


Well I interviewed with Eric and David which seems those calls went out. 

Staying positive


----------



## Bergmanbaby

yes let’s stay positive. I’ve been sick to my stomach all day but I’m previous years he’s called for three or four days


----------



## It_movie

I have a hunch that this will stretch to next week


----------



## Mint_Street

Hey guys, long time lurker, just got the call a few hours ago. Got done crying five seconds ago so letting you all know! I interviewed with Eric and David. I think calls are still going out. Stay positive!


----------



## Chris W

I don't think it's over yet. Did you check how long the spread of acceptances was in last year's thread or before?

And also once again.... Please add your Applications to the database so we can get the most accurate data for posterity.

Also as someone asked above if you're comfortable sharing your portfolio material on those Applications as well that would be awesome.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Patty Wee

Interviewed with Hilary on March 1st, really really hoping for good news 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## fraust

Jasim said:


> Anyone who was interviewed by Professor Katherine and David?


Yes! I was interviewed by both Katherine and David but I have yet to hear back.


----------



## Talia

Is it today’s call over？


----------



## Talia

Mint_Street said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, just got the call a few hours ago. Got done crying five seconds ago so letting you all know! I interviewed with Eric and David. I think calls are still going out. Stay positive!


Congratulation！When did you interview？


----------



## childishtarantino

Hi guys!

I interviewed 3/3 with Elizabeth & Christina. I haven't gotten a call or email from anybody yet. Been pretty anxious but hoping to hear back soon.


----------



## Nathalie Granger

hey guys, still holding on my last hope here: did any Latin American student get a call?


----------



## mcama

has anyone from New York been accepted?


----------



## Talia

Nothing happen today？seems all the offers have been sent...？


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

Two questions!

  1) Do the acceptance calls come in the same order as the interviews?  I mean, have they called those who were accepted from the early interviews?

2) I don't see that Columbia denies acceptance to interviewed students. Will it be that I will inaugurate that filter result in filmschool.org? I will stick to the first option.


----------



## Talia

SwimmingInTheAir said:


> Two questions!
> 
> 1) Do the acceptance calls come in the same order as the interviews?  I mean, have they called those who were accepted from the early interviews?
> 
> 2) I don't see that the interviewed students are denied acceptance by Columbia... will it be that I will inaugurate that filter result on filmschool.org? I would stick to the first option.


I found people interviewed on 3.10 been accepted.


----------



## catmom

Talia said:


> Nothing happen today？seems all the offers have been sent...？


Two people got in today (going by NYC’s time zone). Also last year it looks like acceptances came out during a four day period and the last few didn’t get a phone call, just an email!


----------



## Talia

catmom said:


> Two people got in today (going by NYC’s time zone). Also last year it looks like acceptances came out during a four day period and the last few didn’t get a phone call, just an email!


I found 2018 and 2019 just two day call...so I am nervous，too.


----------



## VegaZ

I was interviewed on 3.16 by Bogdan and Laurance, didn't receive a phone call or an email. Btw, i am international.


----------



## trg

is there any chance to be waitlisted w/o an interview?


----------



## Chris W

trg said:


> is there any chance to be waitlisted w/o an interview?


There's no applications in our database with that status so probably not.


----------



## quarantini33

runningupthathill said:


> Has anyone received their official letter yet? Or know when they're sending them out?


Bumping this!


----------



## Nathalie Granger

helloooo! what a beautiful last day to freak out a little bit more.  Good luck for those who are still holding on hope!


----------



## runningupthathill

quarantini33 said:


> Bumping this!


Update: the admissions office told me they’ll be sending them out next week


----------



## It_movie

No more calls today?


----------



## Patty Wee

It_movie said:


> No more calls today?


I guess so 😭😭  mentally preparing myself for rejection


----------



## moonwriter

Patty Wee said:


> I guess so 😭😭  mentally preparing myself for rejection


The afternoon's barely begun. Keep the faith, guys!


----------



## childishtarantino

Have people ever gotten in just by email and without a call from eric? still praying for the best😭😭😭


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

childishtarantino said:


> Have people ever gotten in just by email and without a call from eric? still praying for the best😭


Last year, the last few received email instead of a call.


----------



## childishtarantino

SwimmingInTheAir said:


> Last year, the last few received email instead of a call.


but were they getting off the waitlist?


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

As far as I saw, they were accepted, not waitlisted.


----------



## mcama

not everyone who got in will be going, there were 20 deferrals.

waitlist should be interesting. Thanks covid for claiming 20 spots


----------



## judypoovy

runningupthathill said:


> To anyone who received a scholarship: do you know if it’s for 2 years or 3 years? I forgot to ask!


i was told 3!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

mcama said:


> not everyone who got in will be going, there were 20 deferrals.
> 
> waitlist should be interesting. Thanks covid for claiming 20 spots


I thought there were only 15 deferrals


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

mcama said:


> not everyone who got in will be going, there were 20 deferrals.
> 
> waitlist should be interesting. Thanks covid for claiming 20 spots





Bergmanbaby said:


> I thought there were only 15 deferrals



In the interview they told you how many deferrals they have?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I saw it on last year’s thread


----------



## Your Actual Dad

trg said:


> is there any chance to be waitlisted w/o an interview?


Yes. Tons of waitlisted people got in last year because of all the covid deferrals.


----------



## Talia

Bergmanbaby said:


> I saw it on last year’s thread


I think they will not allow defer this year，so the spots will still limited.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

silvercolored said:


> Yes. Tons of waitlisted people got in last year because of all the covid deferrals.


Do you know how many people deferred and are accepting this year?


----------



## Your Actual Dad

Bergmanbaby said:


> Do you know how many people deferred and are accepting this year?


I have no idea, sorry. I'd assume most?


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

I think if no one kept getting calls in this thread, it's probably the end of the story, right?


----------



## moonwriter

Anyone else tried calling admissions? The line was on hold when I called, and since I'm 12 hours ahead in my timezone, I'm gonna give it a rest. 

Hope to see good news on this thread, still. Best of luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Yeah, officialy losing hope.  😔


----------



## dintaifung

I just got the called from Eric!!! I can’t believe it! Please, do not loose the hope until the end of the process. There’s still a chance for you guys! 🙂


----------



## Bergmanbaby

dintaifung said:


> I just got the called from Eric!!! I can’t believe it! Please, do not loose the hope until the end of the process. There’s still a chance for you guys! 🙂


 who did you interview with! Congrats!!! Did he email first?


----------



## dintaifung

Bergmanbaby said:


> who did you interview with! Congrats!!! Did he email first?


Yes, he did email me first. I interviewed with Tom and Michelle on March, 10.


----------



## Talia

dintaifung said:


> Yes, he did email me first. I interviewed with Tom and Michelle on March, 10.


oh！Con！！！Can some one ask if the call will last for more days？


----------



## Isaac Z

Hi guys, new here. I was wondering if not being able to take the call effects their decision. I've been traveling abroad and don't always have my US phone around me, I'm super anxious now because everyone is getting calls now and I'm in total darkness


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Isaac Z said:


> Hi guys, new here. I was wondering if not being able to take the call effects their decision. I've been traveling abroad and don't always have my US phone around me, I'm super anxious now because everyone is getting calls now and I'm in total darkness


Well I think he’d email you to call and in other years for people internationally they’d call him back over WhatsApp


----------



## Talia

Isaac Z said:


> Hi guys, new here. I was wondering if not being able to take the call effects their decision. I've been traveling abroad and don't always have my US phone around me, I'm super anxious now because everyone is getting calls now and I'm in total darkness


Don’t worry，more people are still waiting.


----------



## It_movie

Does anyone know that if you’re on wait list, when do you know you’ll get off the wait list?


----------



## Xinhui Wang

Oh my god! I just woke up and found out Eric emailed me 2 hours ago asked me to call him. I just called him but he didn’t answer the phone. I guess it’s too late in New York time and he doesn’t answer phone call at this time?


----------



## CaDa

Xinhui Wang said:


> Oh my god! I just woke up and found out Eric emailed me 2 hours ago asked me to call him. I just called him but he didn’t answer the phone. I guess it’s too late in New York time and he doesn’t answer phone call at this time?


Congrats!!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Xinhui Wang said:


> Oh my god! I just woke up and found out Eric emailed me 2 hours ago asked me to call him. I just called him but he didn’t answer the phone. I guess it’s too late in New York time and he doesn’t answer phone call at this time?


Congrats! Who did you interview with?


----------



## Xinhui Wang

CaDa said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Xinhui Wang

Bergmanbaby said:


> Congrats! Who did you interview with?


Thanks!! I interviewed with Eric and David on March 16.


----------



## CaDa

Is it possible that the calls will continue on Saturday?


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

Xinhui Wang said:


> Oh my god! I just woke up and found out Eric emailed me 2 hours ago asked me to call him. I just called him but he didn’t answer the phone. I guess it’s too late in New York time and he doesn’t answer phone call at this time?


Congratulations!!! Yes! Don't worry, it was almost 9pm in New York, give him a call tomorrow


----------



## Xinhui Wang

SwimmingInTheAir said:


> Congratulations!!! Yes! Don't worry, it was almost 9pm in New York, give him a call tomorrow


OK. Will do!! Thank you!!


----------



## runningupthathill

Xinhui Wang said:


> Oh my god! I just woke up and found out Eric emailed me 2 hours ago asked me to call him. I just called him but he didn’t answer the phone. I guess it’s too late in New York time and he doesn’t answer phone call at this time?


congrats future classmate!


----------



## Xinhui Wang

runningupthathill said:


> congrats future classmate!


Thanks!!


----------



## moonwriter

Congrats!!! 😍 Please (if it feels okay to) could you ask him if the calls would be continuing over the weekend? It would be a huge favour for a lot of nervous souls!


----------



## Chris W

dintaifung said:


> I just got the called from Eric!!! I can’t believe it! Please, do not loose the hope until the end of the process. There’s still a chance for you guys! 🙂


Congrats! 

Private Forum can be joined by going here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Columbia University
		


Everyone remember to add or update your Applications.


----------



## Patty Wee

I got in! Eric called me this morning just when I was about to lose all hope! Don't give up yet all!!!
Feels like I am still in a dream. Anyone know when the official email come in so I can be 100% sure lol


----------



## childishtarantino

Patty Wee said:


> I got in! Eric called me this morning just when I was about to lose all hope! Don't give up yet all!!!
> Feels like I am still in a dream. Anyone know when the official email come in so I can be 100% sure lol


congrats! thanks for the little bit of hope lol who did you interview with and are you international?


----------



## Patty Wee

childishtarantino said:


> congrats! thanks for the little bit of hope lol who did you interview with and are you international?


Yeah I'm still living in the US but I am an international applicant. I interviewed with Hilary and another professor on March 1st


----------



## Talia

Is there any hope to wish they are still sending offers on weekend...😢


----------



## Xinhui Wang

Hey guys! I called Eric like 6 or 7 times, but the line is busy every time. At first I though he was calling other applicants. But now I think he probably just doesn’t answer phone call on weekend....So... I guess I’ll try again on Monday. BTW he didn’t reply my email either.


----------



## Emanbahloul

Is someone willing to share their applications to help us next round?


----------



## Your Actual Dad

Xinhui Wang said:


> Hey guys! I called Eric like 6 or 7 times, but the line is busy every time. At first I though he was calling other applicants. But now I think he probably just doesn’t answer phone call on weekend....So... I guess I’ll try again on Monday. BTW he didn’t reply my email either.


They’re very busy. Don’t worry, if you got in they’ll get back to you


----------



## Xinhui Wang

silvercolored said:


> They’re very busy. Don’t worry, if you got in they’ll get back to you


I had a zoom call with Eric. I got in!😊


----------



## Chris W

Xinhui Wang said:


> I had a zoom call with Eric. I got in!😊


Congrats!!!!


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

Is there anyone here who has had an interview but has not been called?


----------



## hugofaraco

SwimmingInTheAir said:


> Is there anyone here who has had an interview but has not been called?


Me. I was interviewed by Shira-Lee Shalit and Matthew Fennell.


----------



## mcama

Me


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Me


----------



## catmom

Me too


----------



## its_me_mari

SwimmingInTheAir said:


> Is there anyone here who has had an interview but has not been called?


Me!!


----------



## Talia

SwimmingInTheAir said:


> Is there anyone here who has had an interview but has not been called?


seems we are wl or rej.


----------



## moonwriter

It feels like today would be the last day to stretch out any hope for an acceptance. :/


----------



## childishtarantino

wait so you think people that didn't interview with eric are wl or rej?


Talia said:


> seems we are wl or rej.


----------



## mcama

lol I did interview with Eric and David. How'd I botch it?


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Me too. I'm wondering... I thought it went so well. They were so nice about my work. I don't know what I did wrong, really.  😭


----------



## Chris W

New Acceptance Data page for Columbia is up:






						Admissions Statistics for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Talia

childishtarantino said:


> wait so you think people that didn't interview with eric are wl or rej?


I interviewed with Eric，but I still didnt get the call…I think this week we will get rej or wl. Let’s try next time，guys！


----------



## Veer

Did anyone get a call today?


----------



## moonwriter

Or has anyone who got accepted received an official email?


----------



## dintaifung

moonwriter said:


> Or has anyone who got accepted received an official email?


I've been accepted but haven't received the official email yet.


----------



## orenishii

Hey all!
Just wondering if anyone has gotten accepted that interviewed w bogdan & Laurence?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Also wondering if anyone got accepted who interviewed with Christina and Elizabeth?


----------



## Veer

Professor Katherine and David also?


----------



## orenishii

Right now it seems most of the acceptances have come from people who interviewed with Eric and David...? Unless that is incorrect, so still holding out hope for those of us who didn't! 

I emailed the office because I realized I had my robocall on and my voicemail is full so I was a bit worried but also assumed they would reach out and email if you didn't answer the call -- they replied "thanks for your patience, you will hear between now and the first week of April" So, I'm not sure if that means calls are still coming out or if that just means that's when we will hear that we were either waitlisted or rejected!


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

I think it means that's when we will hear that we were either wl or rej


----------



## moonwriter

orenishii said:


> Right now it seems most of the acceptances have come from people who interviewed with Eric and David...? Unless that is incorrect, so still holding out hope for those of us who didn't!
> 
> I emailed the office because I realized I had my robocall on and my voicemail is full so I was a bit worried but also assumed they would reach out and email if you didn't answer the call -- they replied "thanks for your patience, you will hear between now and the first week of April" So, I'm not sure if that means calls are still coming out or if that just means that's when we will hear that we were either waitlisted or rejected!


Yeah, it seems like most of the acceptances were interviewed by Eric and David -- at least for applicants on this thread. "Between now and the first week of April" still gives some kind of hope.


----------



## mcama

If you made contact following your interview with your interviewers, is it considered inappropriate to email them directly to inquire about status at this point?


----------



## orenishii

mcama said:


> If you made contact following your interview with your interviewers, is it considered inappropriate to email them directly to inquire about status at this point?


I would assume so.... I feel like if it were me on the other side I would feel annoyed?


----------



## Momo

Hey guys! I got accepted few days ago! I’m so excited!!!
Now we have a WhatsApp group for Columbia 2021 film folks. You guys can add me: +86 18102206939 or Fernando who is the founder of the group: +34 639494396. We are both the administrators so add any of us on WhatsApp so we can add you into the group chat! 
See you guys in class!


----------



## Okae23

Hey is it possible if someone who got accepted can send me their application materials? I plan to apply next year and just want to get an idea what they are looking for.!!


----------



## Chris W

There may also be some Columbia applications in the database that have material attached but I can't remember for sure.

Hopefully those accepted this year can add their material to their Applications here as well.


----------



## jrchipper

Has anyone that's been accepted had their application page updated? I've received a few calls from a NY number over the past few days but I've missed literally all of them. I'm tempted to call them back but from what I'm hearing on this thread they aren't answering calls. It's driving me crazy cause I just do not know 😂


----------



## SwimmingInTheAir

jrchipper said:


> Has anyone that's been accepted had their application page updated? I've received a few calls from a NY number over the past few days but I've missed literally all of them. I'm tempted to call them back but from what I'm hearing on this thread they aren't answering calls. It's driving me crazy cause I just do not know 😂


Call them back or email the admissions office. I would do that.


----------



## jackyD

Chris W said:


> There may also be some Columbia applications in the database that have material attached but I can't remember for sure.
> 
> Hopefully those accepted this year can add their material to their Applications here as well.


Please let me know if there are any Columbia applications I can view! It would mean a lot to me.


----------



## Chris W

jackyD said:


> Please let me know if there are any Columbia applications I can view! It would mean a lot to me.


There is a "portfolio attached" checkmark you can filter them by FYI.


----------



## jackyD

jackyD said:


> Please let me know if there are any Columbia applications I can view! It would mean a lot to me.


I signed up to be a member and searched the forum but could not find a single application sample from anyone who got in to Columbia. If you could provide any links I know a lot of us would greatly appreciate it 🙏


----------



## jackyD

Chris W said:


> There is a "portfolio attached" checkmark you can filter them by FYI.


I signed up to be a member and searched the forum but could not find a single application sample from anyone who got in to Columbia. If you could provide any links I know a lot of us would greatly appreciate it 🙏


----------



## runningupthathill

If anyone wants to message me I'd be happy to share my video sample


----------



## Chris W

jackyD said:


> I signed up to be a member and searched the forum but could not find a single application sample from anyone who got in to Columbia. If you could provide any links I know a lot of us would greatly appreciate it 🙏


You need to use the filters on the application tracker to find those that included theirs. 

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...f[__config][portfolioattached][match_type]=OR

Filter icon looks like a funnel on mobile.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> You need to use the filters on the application tracker to find those that included theirs.
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...f[__config][portfolioattached][match_type]=OR
> 
> Filter icon looks like a funnel on mobile.


Although some people click that option without including it so I just edited the option to hopefully make it more clear.


----------



## jackyD

Chris W said:


> You can filter applications by whether they have portfolios attached to their application on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Film School Application Database
> 
> 
> A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filter is on the left side of the screen on desktop:
> 
> View attachment 2356
> 
> To access filter on mobile use funnel icon:
> 
> View attachment 2355
> 
> It is possible that some people check this option with their application without including it with their application. If this is the case please let me know so I can fi it. I have edited the wording of the option to hopefully lessen confusion.
> 
> Here are the applications with a portfolio attached for Columbia:
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...f[__config][portfolioattached][match_type]=OR



Thank you! I did manage to figure it out, but there was only one person who got in and shared their video submission. 

If any of you guys would be so kind as to share your portfolios, it would really help those of us who didn't get in.


----------



## Chris W

jackyD said:


> Thank you! I did manage to figure it out, but there was only one person who got in and shared their video submission.
> 
> If any of you guys would be so kind as to share your portfolios, it would really help those of us who didn't get in.


I'm also going to add options to differentiate what type of portfolio is attached.... Video submission, personal statement, etc...

It'll take a bit for me to update the Applications though. I'll do it later today.


----------



## Okae23

runningupthathill said:


> If anyone wants to message me I'd be happy to share my video sample


Hey can I see your video sample?


----------



## runningupthathill

Just checked my portal and my official letters are in it!


----------



## hugofaraco

runningupthathill said:


> Just checked my portal and my official letters are in it!


Nice! The same portal where you can see your application? This one? https://apply.arts.columbia.edu/apply/status


----------



## runningupthathill

hugofaraco said:


> Nice! The same portal where you can see your application? This one? https://apply.arts.columbia.edu/apply/status


Yeah that one!


----------



## Byungseon

We have a WhatsApp group for the accepted Columbia 2021 film students. You guys can join the group!  Please let me know if you haven't joined the group so that I can invite you to the group!


----------



## quarantini33

Byungseon said:


> We have a WhatsApp group for the accepted Columbia 2021 film students. You guys can join the group!  Please let me know if you haven't joined the group so that I can invite you to the group!


will dm you!


----------



## quarantini33

quarantini33 said:


> will dm you!


I evidently don't know how how to do that  - please DM me if you can!


----------



## Chris W

quarantini33 said:


> I evidently don't know how how to do that  - please DM me if you can!


Click on username and darkest "Start Conversation"


----------



## ezli

has anyone had a rej or wl letter posted yet?


----------



## Emanbahloul

Chris W said:


> Although some people click that option without including it so I just edited the option to hopefully make it more clear.


I can’t see the material, it says I should be a supporting member. What does that mean?


----------



## Chris W

Emanbahloul said:


> I can’t see the material, it says I should be a supporting member. What does that mean?


It means you need to be a Supporting Member to see the full Applications and data on the site.



			https://www.filmschool.org/account/upgrades


----------



## Talia

ezli said:


> has anyone had a rej or wl letter posted yet?


wonder it，too


----------



## Vicky H

Anyone received their accepted call but haven't received the official letter yet?


----------



## thanksforhavingme

Hey all! I just discovered this forum and wanted to hop on in since I am also anxiously waiting. I had my interview on March 1st, I'm not entirely sure who it was who interviewed me. I have a feeling that since a lot of people got their calls already that I'm either waitlisted or rejected. I'm moving to NYC this weekend and if anyone knows any resources for crew calls around the city or if anyone is there and needs a DP, I'd love to help out and get to know some folks.

Best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## aaaaa

Today is the last day to commit to Chapman (if you were accepted). If Columbia were my first choice I'd be super annoyed them. Send out all your notifications before commitment dates! Jeez


----------



## quarantini33

hi all! I'd like to ask for more scholarship funding. would you recommend I do this through the financial office at CU, or directly through the faculty members who initially interviewed me/offered my acceptance? the latter feels incredibly tacky/awkward, but alas this is something I need to do. your thoughts are most welcome.


----------



## nebulatta

quarantini33 said:


> hi all! I'd like to ask for more scholarship funding. would you recommend I do this through the financial office at CU, or directly through the faculty members who initially interviewed me/offered my acceptance? the latter feels incredibly tacky/awkward, but alas this is something I need to do. your thoughts are most welcome.


You should *definitely* contact the financial aid office. I have parents in higher ed, and I have had to deal with this process many times myself. It may depend on the school, but I think any kind of financial aid coming directly from the department/faculty is usually more merit-based rather than need and would be determined during the admittance process, but any extra "need-based" aid would come from the financial office where you have leeway to haggle a bit more. My sister attended a very expensive school like Columbia and asked for more financial aid, but it was like $3,000 which didn't do much help...I think more job opportunities like teaching assistant and such will be available after your first year. I have heard Columbia is stingy about aid, but don't let the financial aid office leave you with no answers--demand all the information and resources you can! Also, don't do work-study if you can help it. Hope this helps somewhat, good luck!


----------



## quarantini33

nebulatta said:


> You should *definitely* contact the financial aid office. I have parents in higher ed, and I have had to deal with this process many times myself. It may depend on the school, but I think any kind of financial aid coming directly from the department/faculty is usually more merit-based rather than need and would be determined during the admittance process, but any extra "need-based" aid would come from the financial office where you have leeway to haggle a bit more. My sister attended a very expensive school like Columbia and asked for more financial aid, but it was like $3,000 which didn't do much help...I think more job opportunities like teaching assistant and such will be available after your first year. I have heard Columbia is stingy about aid, but don't let the financial aid office leave you with no answers--demand all the information and resources you can! Also, don't do work-study if you can help it. Hope this helps somewhat, good luck!


Thank you so much for this answer. I'm specifically hoping to ask for more scholarship $ as opposed to aid, but this is super helpful.


----------



## mcama

Anyone get additional notifications?


----------



## trg

Just saw my rejection letter on the portal. They didn't send out the email.


----------



## catmom

Same, rejected. I was already set on not going this fall and preparing for the next application cycle.


----------



## nebulatta

I think they should be informing everyone now. I got waitlisted. Will likely be declining though since I have to make my final decisions quickly!


----------



## ThereLately

Rejected


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Waitlisted.


----------



## thanksforhavingme

Waitlisted.


----------



## hugofaraco

Waitlisted too.


----------



## TrashBagGenius

Waitlisted


----------



## Chris W

trg said:


> Just saw my rejection letter on the portal. They didn't send out the email.





catmom said:


> Same, rejected. I was already set on not going this fall and preparing for the next application cycle.





nebulatta said:


> I think they should be informing everyone now. I got waitlisted. Will likely be declining though since I have to make my final decisions quickly!





ThereLately said:


> Rejected





Nathalie Granger said:


> Waitlisted.





thanksforhavingme said:


> Waitlisted.





hugofaraco said:


> Waitlisted too.





TrashBagGenius said:


> Waitlisted


Today's the day huh? Well bummer. 

There's always next year.

Please be sure to add or update your applications in the tracker so we have the best data for this page: (and to help future Applicants)






						Admissions Statistics for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck getting off Waitlist!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Did anyone else get rejected after a good interview?


----------



## mcama

Waitlisted.


----------



## its_me_mari

Waitlisted too!


----------



## Veer

Waitlisted!


----------



## childishtarantino

Waitlisted!


----------



## Talia

Wl，too.So many people wl！


----------



## moonwriter

Waitlisted too


----------



## Cesarsaurio

Hey guys! I've been lurking around here for a while and today I also got waitlisted! I was wondering if anyone who got accepted knows what the deadline is for committing to Columbia. I'm guessing most spots would open by then if there are gonna be any. Thanks!


----------



## dintaifung

Cesarsaurio said:


> Hey guys! I've been lurking around here for a while and today I also got waitlisted! I was wondering if anyone who got accepted knows what the deadline is for committing to Columbia. I'm guessing most spots would open by then if there are gonna be any. Thanks!


It's April, 15 the deadline for confirmation. I wish you all the best of the luck!


----------



## mahtubzare

Should all of us waitlists start a writing group?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

mahtubzare said:


> Should all of us waitlists start a writing group?


I’d love to be in a writing group honestly


----------



## mahtubzare

Bergmanbaby said:


> I’d love to be in a writing group honestly


Mahtubmochanloo@gmail.com 🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## Chris W

mahtubzare said:


> Should all of us waitlists start a writing group?





Bergmanbaby said:


> I’d love to be in a writing group honestly



There's a Screenwriting Forum here if you also want to start a thread there. 






						Screenwriting DIscussions
					

For all aspiring screenwriters to discuss what they're working on, ask for writing advice, share information, or just have a friendly conversation with fellow writers!



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## xaviserrano

There are A LOT of folks that got waitlisted. At least 13; probs more. Seems strange.

Again, that's a lot of folks. Specially when you consider that 30-40% of the class will be deferrals from last year (which are extremely likely to accept admission, or already have).

What do you people make of this?


----------



## xaviserrano

Bergmanbaby said:


> I’d love to be in a writing group honestly


Let's do it. I don't know how it would look like, but I'm down to try.

I'm into dramas (laced with adventure) that are fast paced (no lagging, beat always moving). I just finished my second feature script 2 days ago. Down to do a swap with anybody who likes similar stuff. Y'all free to pm me


----------



## its_me_mari

mahtubzare said:


> Should all of us waitlists start a writing group?


That would be awesome! 
I’d love too!


----------



## Homanath

marianass45 said:


> That would be awesome!
> I’d love too!


Let’s connect each other and work together.


----------



## moonwriter

mahtubzare said:


> Should all of us waitlists start a writing group?


Would love to as well!


----------



## Veer

Let’s make a waitlist group on WhatsApp.


----------



## mcama

Jasim said:


> Let’s make a waitlist group on WhatsApp.


Please let me know about this


----------



## weeblewobble18

moonwriter said:


> Would love to as well!


We're connecting over WhatsApp.  Would that work for you?


----------



## nebulatta

weeblewobble18 said:


> We're connecting over WhatsApp.  Would that work for you?


I'd love to connect as well !


----------



## Emanbahloul

Please let me know about the WhatsApp group


----------



## mcama

For those that have gotten in, would you mind alerting us if you are taking your spot when you inevitably decide?


----------



## runningupthathill

mcama said:


> For those that have gotten in, would you mind alerting us if you are taking your spot when you inevitably decide?


Taking my spot


----------



## Consuelo J

Jasim said:


> Let’s make a waitlist group on WhatsApp.


Plz let me know about it~


----------



## Consuelo J

Thanks a looooooooot


----------



## Veer

Since it’s 15th of April, I wanted to ask if there is anyone who has decided to not accept the offer?


----------



## joelyf

hey! wondering the general age ranges of accepted & waitlisted students in this thread? considering applying but wondering if i’m too old...


----------



## Chris W

joelyf said:


> hey! wondering the general age ranges of accepted & waitlisted students in this thread? considering applying but wondering if i’m too old...


Range of accepted applicants are also on Columbia acceptance data page:






						Admissions Statistics for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				




Although age is recent data we added to database so it's not a complete sample yet.


----------



## hugofaraco

joelyf said:


> hey! wondering the general age ranges of accepted & waitlisted students in this thread? considering applying but wondering if i’m too old...


I'm 35 and got waitlisted.


----------



## Chris W

joelyf said:


> hey! wondering the general age ranges of accepted & waitlisted students in this thread? considering applying but wondering if i’m too old...


How old are you? You're never to old.


----------



## joelyf

Chris W said:


> How old are you? You're never to old.


31


----------



## Chris W

joelyf said:


> 31


You're young! I'm 44.


----------



## Zuri Zhou

Jasim said:


> Let’s make a waitlist group on WhatsApp.


Plz let me know, I also got waitlisted


----------



## nebulatta

Sorry I know I'm kind of late in response but I am 23, I got waitlisted but declined being "listed," hope this opens up another opportunity for others waiting ! In a sappy mood I guess but it was great being in this community during all the waiting, interviews, etc. good luck to everyone on this wacky film journey, I hope to see everyone's work some day on the big screen (-:


----------



## Nathalie Granger

Sorry for my late answer: I'm 33 and I'm waitlisted. Only now I understood I needed to mark that I wanted to continue in waitlist. 🤦‍♀️ did anyone other than nebulatta get called after being waitlisted?


----------



## childishtarantino

i’m 22 and waitlisted—does anybody have any idea when students on the waitlist hear back? or a guess to how many students get in off the waitlist?


----------



## its_me_mari

joelyf said:


> hey! wondering the general age ranges of accepted & waitlisted students in this thread? considering applying but wondering if i’m too old...


Sorry for taking so long to reply! I'm 26 and was waitlisted!


----------



## Holly.A

childishtarantino said:


> i’m 22 and waitlisted—does anybody have any idea when students on the waitlist hear back? or a guess to how many students get in off the waitlist?


I was pulled off my waitlist in July.


----------



## Veer

Any update on the waitlist? Has anyone heard back?


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how much data is available:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this awesome data to help all of you. See the above article for examples.


----------



## childishtarantino

If we're waitlisted will we get a confirmation of denial if we don't get in off the waitlist? Or, like, do we just never know unless we're pulled off the list? I'm getting antsy:/


----------



## Chris W

childishtarantino said:


> If we're waitlisted will we get a confirmation of denial if we don't get in off the waitlist? Or, like, do we just never know unless we're pulled off the list? I'm getting antsy:/


I think you never get an official denial... It's just waitlisted.

I've heard of some schools offering Waitlist spots right up into the first week of school FYI.


----------



## childishtarantino

Emanbahloul said:


> Please let me know about the WhatsApp group


me too! I would love to be added, though I know it's late


----------



## Zuri Zhou

Any update on the waitlist?  anyone got off？


----------



## Zuri Zhou

I asked some questions about waitlist last week, and here is the answer from SOA. So guys don’t lose hope...


----------



## Chris W

You guys see this thread re Columbia: ?






						‘Financially Hobbled for Life’: The Elite Master’s Degrees That Don’t Pay Off
					

There's an article from the WSJ that's been making the rounds, particularly among a lot of the screenwriters I follow on twitter, about how much debt people are accruing on Master's degree. It specifically points to Columbia and NYU as two examples of this: ‘Financially Hobbled for Life’: The...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Veer

Any update on the waitlist? Has no one been accepted off the waitlist so far?


----------



## Chris W

For those of you applying again the 2022 thread is up:





__





						Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing Fall 2022 entry
					

This is a thread for those of you applying to Columbia University Screenwriting/Directing for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.  Here is our current admissions statistics for the program:    When you apply please add your application so...



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you're applying again please respond that you are on that thread as well.


----------



## LIN CINDY

,


----------

